# Pakistan irrigation System updates



## ghazi52

*Pehur canal to irrigate two million kanals arid land in Swabi*
Muqaddam Khan

February 25, 2020







The completed portion of Pehur canal, Swabi. — Dawn


SWABI: A total 2,000,000 kanals arid land in the district would be irrigated through Pehur High Level Canal Extension Project (PHLCEP), sources told _Dawn_ here on Monday.

They said that Asian Development Bank (ADP) would provide funds for the project. The total cost of the project, which will be completed within three years, is Rs18 billion. Work on the project was inaugurated in August but recently more areas included in it.

Sources said that the extension project was divided in three main regions and in each area a flawless mechanism would be set up to irrigate both in summer and winter different crops that were expected to be grown in the barren land of the district.

In Jhunda-Boka part, a total 3,492 acres land would be irrigated through the project, said sources. They added all arid land in the region and its suburbs would be brought under the canal irrigation system.

Project to be completed within three years at a cost of Rs18 billion

In Anbar, 669 acres infertile land would be irrigated through pressure pipe system, said the sources. They added that a total 15,437 acres barren land was expected to be irrigated in Indus Anbar region.

Keeping in mind the increasing irrigation requirements of the crops, it has been planned that under this project more 10,932 acres land can be irrigated in future as well.

Sources said that 100 exhibition agriculture flats would be established and women would be given 10 per cent representation in it. They said that women would be enabled to earn their livelihood with dignity and honour.

They said that water association would be formed at every water course level and participation of women was must in it. It has also been planned that clothes washing points would be built along the canal to provide an opportunity to the womenfolk of the region to wash their clothes comfortably.

Sources said that 77.8-kilometre road at the edge of the extension canal would be constructed to facilitate people to take their yield to the market easily. The farmers would be benefited from the road and improved communication system.

Meanwhile, Kasthkar Coordination Council (KCC) set up a protest camp at Karnal Sher Khan Chowk against alleged exploitation of farmers by tobacco buyers and rejected the rate of Rs200 per kilogram tobacco fixed by government.

Talking to journalists at the camp, KCC president Azam Khan said that all the benefits of the crop went to national and multinational companies.

The camp would remain intact on Tuesday and Wednesday.

KILLED: Two people were killed and four received injuries in three different road accidents here on Monday, said police. They said that a man identified as Peer Mohammad was killed and three others were injured when an auto-rickshaw collided with a roadside power pylon on Shakrai Road.

Similarly, Salman Khan was killed when a tractor-trolley hit him on Swabi-Mardan Road.

Also, Masood Khan was seriously injured when a van hit him on Shewa-Asota Road.

_Published in Dawn, February 25th, 2020_

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Spate irrigation prospects in Pakistan*

*khuram mubeen*

Assistant Professor Agronomy MNS University of Agriculture Multan

On an average 9% of the irrigated area of Pakistan is under the system of hill ********. Though there is a potential of increasing the area under spate irrigation up to 34%.







Floods are often considered as havoc. However, the other side of coin has seldom been accounted for in a positive context. Rain water from dry mountains can be a potential source for irrigating low lying fields, and getting a reasonable crop production.

Floods in plains through rise in level of river flow and floods originating from mountainous areas (Hill ******** / Rod Kohi) differ from each other. The floods from rivers builds gradually, has a long lasting impact and recedes even more slowly.

On the other hand, hill ******** from mountains are transient (usually up to 10 hours) and appear shortly after rains. Speed of water flow is very high as compared to floods of rivers in plains.

*What is spate irrigation?*

The irrigation technique that diverts flood water from dry mountainous area by gravity through regulatory structures for crop cultivation in low lying farmland is referred to as spate irrigation. This irrigation system is a distinct feature of arid and semi-arid regions bordered by highlands.

There are two systems of management in hill torrent areas:


Upland rod kohi areas. Here check dams are built to create obstacles in the movement of speedy water. It aids in reducing losses to soil erosion. Contouring, terracing is practiced and mini dams are also constructed. Medium reservoirs can also be built where feasible.
Lowland rod kohi areas: In such areas regulatory structures, diversion bunds, headworks, field inlets and field outlets can be constructed. For smooth flow of water and to avoid erosion, water can be conveyed through an array of channels like stone masonry lined channels, closed channels, parabolic lined channels, plastic sheet lined channels and open channels etc. A well planned channelization of the water from river bed at the take-off point will make the most use of the area with better coverage and spread of water with effective groundwater recharge.
On an average, currently 9% of the irrigated area of Pakistan is under the system of hill ********. Though there is a potential of increasing the area under spate irrigation up to 34%. About 1.4 to 2.34 million hectare area is under spate irrigated agriculture. Nevertheless, the potential area is approximately 7 million hectares.


Following three aspects must be inculcated to harvest the benefits from hill ********


Building regulatory structures
Canal maintenance and repair system
Management of commanded area of the hill ********

*Essential aspects to harness hill *********

Building dams, mini dams, headworks, regulatory structures etc. is the major responsibility of engineering authorities whereas command area management is a diverse subject involving multiple stakeholders. The bund repair and maintenance in such areas is of utmost importance.

In some areas, there is penalty on farmers who do not take care of repairing and maintaining bunds on annual and sometime on seasonal basis. Moisture conservation can be enhanced by ploughing, surface mulching, strip cropping, and growing cover crops like legumes etc.

*Pakistan’s scenario*

Pakistan has the largest area in the world under spate irrigation with maximum area being in Balochistan. In Punjab, this sort of irrigation is practiced in districts of Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur and parts of Mianwali. There are 13 major hill ******** besides many minor ******** locally called “chur”.

In Khyber Pakhtunkhwa spate irrigation is practiced in Dera Ismail Khan and parts of Lakki Marwat and Kohat. In Sindh, it is mostly practiced in the northwestern Kirthar range along Dadu, Jamshoro and reaching up to part of Karachi district. There are 25 hill torrent systems in Sindh. Balochistan has 44% area of the country by geography.

However, only 13% area of Balochistan is irrigated. There are 19 major spate irrigation systems in Balochistan.
Government through irrigation department has established hand pumps for drinking water in some villages but still in many areas the human and animals drink water from the ponds or from water collected in depressions made by soil transportation and erosion.

Water rights are not followed in their true essence in most of the spate irrigated areas. If in dry years, a small volume of water is received through rainfall, the farmers at upstream have the rights to use it. But as a malpractice, influential people and those at upstream divert the water flow during wet years to their lands which results in non-availability or very limited water availability to farmers at tail of the command area.


Traditionally, at field level, tactical breaching of field bunds is done for field to field irrigation. However, it damages the bunds sometimes besides several other adverse ecological and social impacts.


*Field management*

On field management include selection of suitable crop and cultivars which require less water till maturity and can withstand dry spells and hot weather in summer. Sorghum and millets can be successfully grown and seeds of these crops are threshed at harvest for future use while their stalks can be dried for hay to feed livestock.

Mulching, tillage, strip cropping, using leguminous crops in the cropping system improves soil conditions and soil moisture holding capacity. Millet, cluster bean and mungbean is used in different areas in summer. In winter season chickpea, rapeseeds, mustards and wheat are mostly grown in different areas.

Dug well irrigation is also in practice in some areas like Mithawan hill torrent command area.
As the farmers do not use external inputs in subsistence farming; therefore, the returns from the field crops are also marginal.


*Problem solution*

There is a need to build a database of spate irrigation in the country. Currently, there is very little academic research regarding key aspects of spate irrigation. Wherever feasible, spate irrigation should be augmented with judicious groundwater use.
Improvement in indigenous vegetables, trees and fodder should be included in research program for improving the intended benefits. In most of the areas as the produce from the fields are obtained without using any chemical, there is a huge potential for developing commodity specific organic markets.
Thal and Cholistan Development Authorities, rod kohi development authorities on at least province level should be initially established having experts from disciplines of agriculture, livestock, health, forestry and education etc. There should be concrete efforts for promoting the focus on fodder, pulses, oilseeds and wheat etc. using available water supply.



*Scientific solutions*


Research should be focused on breeding crop cultivars that can extract water from deeper soil depths.
Creating awareness and coordination among all the society groups is need of the time. On farm water management through active involvement of irrigation, engineering, conservation, agriculture and extension departments etc. can bring a significant change.
Research should also be focused on developing drought tolerant fruit plants like Beri and Dates. There is potential of planting more forest trees in spate irrigated areas. This will also reduce the soil erosion and avoid negative consequences of climate change besides other benefits.
Low cost drinking water technologies for humans and livestock consumption should be taken into account on priority basis. As the area is drought prone with water scarcity, hence growing crops through high efficiency irrigation systems like drip irrigation can bring fruitful results where applicable.
Engineering and agricultural faculties of universities should incorporate spate irrigation curriculum for capacity building and preparing scientific brains in future perspective. It is of utmost importance to include spate irrigated area into national development plan.
An integrated approach unveiling all these aspects will definitely promise uplift in the socio-economic lives of poorest of the poor farmers in country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Clay Pot Irrigation System


The Potter’s Method*







You can make your own ollas by hand with wet clay using several methods. However, no matter which one you use, the pots will need to be fired in a kiln, which can usually be found at a clay store, pottery studio, and at a college or university. The pots are made from a mixture of clay and sand at a ratio of 4:1, which will give it an effective porosity ranging from 10-15%. Depending on the clay, you can add, rice hulls, or sawdust at a ratio of up to 1:4 to increase the porosity of the pots. You could also simply add more sand, although using a more crude, impure clay
(which has a varied mix of particulate sizes) will result in larger pores during the firing process. Or, you can mix 20% sand with 20% quality clays, or the same percent of sifted rice hulls or sawdust. After mixing the clay, use a potter’s wheel to mold it into different shapes, typically with a spherical or round body and a flat bottom. The pots are then tempered by baking them at high temperatures.

Firing the ollas makes the clay hard and strong, while still allowing water to pass through. The temperatures required can vary, depending on the quality and mixtures of your clay, the type of oven used when baking, and your desired porosity, and could range anywhere from 200° to over 1,000° C. Small-scale, earthen-ware manufacturers generally temper their ceramic pots at 1200° C. A course, red clay with sand impurities and a mixture with 20% or less of straw should be fired at around 800° F, or around 430° C. Closed-oven firing at temperatures exceeding 450° C are ideal. Generally, the pots should not be fired much above 1,000° C, or their porosity will be limited. Adding more grog (ground old ceramic) will increase porosity by burning out the filler, leaving uniform pores and a high-quality pot. It is important to find the optimum temperature for your pots. If you make it too hot, the clay will become water-tight, making the ollas useless for our purposes. However, if the pots are not heated enough, then they may breakdown in the soil, causing leakages.

*The Coil-Method*

This method builds the pot piece-by-piece, in layers from the bottom up, by laying long, rolled coils on top of each other around the sides of a bowl or plate to build the pot. Begin by pinching a ball of wet clay to create a bowl-shape. Use this as the base of your olla, and build up around it from there. Or, you can take the bottom of an old, terra-cotta plate (puki), and lay down a tortilla-shaped piece of clay on top of it. Then, roll a lump of clay between your palms, creating a long clay rope of uniform thickness, and form the base of the olla by pinching and pressing this coil onto the sides of the clay tortilla with one hand, while turning the bowl or puki with your other hand. Add successive layers of coils until the vessel is completed.







*The Casting Method*

You can also make the jars out of a mold-casting. This is an excellent way to mass-produce ollas if you can successfully cast them. To make the urns, create plaster of Paris molds from pumpkins, squash, or gourds of various sizes. Then pour liquid clay into the molds to shape the urns, and fire them in the kiln to solidify the clay.
*
Using Milk Jugs as Ollas*

You can also repurpose some used 1-gallon milk jugs to turn them into artificial ollas. Take your empty milk jugs, fill them with water, and freeze them overnight. Poke multiple small holes into the sides of the jug with a nail or ice pick and hammer. When planting near a wall or walkway, you may want to poke holes on only two sides of the jug, so that the water flows to your plants and not on your pathway. Bury the milk jugs, plant, and water in the same manner as the ollas.

*Burying and Watering The Ollas*

Start by digging a planting hole about three times as wide and twice as deep as the clay pot. If you encounter clay in your topsoil, discard and replace it with finer, higher-quality soils, as it makes it hard for the water to penetrate. In very heavy soil, you may wish to add sand or gypsum to improve its characteristics. In either case, you will want to fertilize the soil to add more nutrients for the plants. Simply take half of the soil you just removed, break it up using a spade or fork, and add it back into the bottom of the pit. Take the other half of the soil and mix in 1/3 of compost, aged manure, fertilizer, or potting mix with dolomite.

Before burying the ollas completely, it’s best to first fill them and check for leaks. Once that’s done, place the pot in the pit on top of the loose soil, and fill the pit around it with the fertilizer-soil mix. Then bury it up to its neck so that the top is about 2 cm above the surface of the surrounding soil. The top of the clay pot should remain exposed above ground so it can be refilled. To make the top of the pots easier to see, and to reduce evaporation, paint the top rims with white paint. The upper body of the buried clay pot can also be partially painted to reduce water use, but be sure your paints do not include any harmful materials, such as lead or cadmium.

When finished burying the pots, put mulch around the exposed neck at the surface to reduce water evaporation. Then, fill them with water and put a cover over the opening. Keeping the mouth of the jar fully covered prevents insects, animals, and debris from getting inside, in addition to reducing water loss through evaporation. If there are no fitted lids for the jars, you can use corks, plastic lids, cups, metal dishes, flat rocks, clay plates, shells, ceramic tiles, or even pot holders, depending on the size of the hole.

Water takes between 24 and 72 hours to flow through an olla. Depending on factors such as the plant’s water needs, pot size, soil type, time of year, and environment, the ollas may need re-filling every 2 to 3 days for small pots, or once or twice per week for larger ones. To keep the system working optimally, add more water to the pots as needed, and avoid letting them get completely dry. In order to avoid build up of salt residues along the inside surface of the olla that may prevent desired seepage, add water whenever the water level in the olla falls below 50%.

Domestic water effluent, or greywater from kitchens, can be used to refill the pots. Although, it should be filtered first, or otherwise it will clog the pours. You may also supply the olla with water mixed with liquid fertilizer. Simply mix the fertilizer or compost seed in the water, and use it as normal. The liquid fertilizer is more expensive than the granular kind, although, with the liquid variety, you’ll only need about 1/4 to 1/2 of the amount (per unit area of land) compared to granular fertilizers. This is due to the tremendous efficiency of the delivery of nutrients directly to the plant’s roots. Do not add this too often, however, as particles could build up and clog the pours in the clay.

Planting With Ollas

The system is useful for annual and perennial plants, woodlots, and horticultural, orchard or plantation crops. Tests and research conducted around the world — including China, Pakistan, India, Mexico, Brazil, Iran, California, Arizona, and New Mexico – have found that the following plants are suitable to use with clay pot irrigation:

Asparagus
Basil
Beans
Bee Balm
Broccoli
Cabbage
Celery
Cilantro
Collard Greens
Corn
Chiles
Chiltepines
Chives
Cucumbers
Eggplant
Garlic
Leeks
Marigolds
Melons
Mints
Onions
Parsley
Peppers
Peas
Poppies
Potatoes
Purslane
Rosemary
Rhubarb
Scallions
Shallots
Strawberries
Squash
Sunflowers
Tarragon
Thyme
Tomatoes
Tomatillos
Yarrow
No research seems to be available on the consequences of using ollas in a dense polyculture. However, many other intercrops should work well with buried clay pots. The Fan Sheng-chih Shu, an ancient Chinese text describing clay pot irrigation, recommends planting 10 scallions around the pot, interspersed with four melon seeds, and to harvest them in the 5th month as the melons begin to ripen. Lesser beans can also be planted in with the melons and scallions. If growing root vegetables, like potatoes, then bury the ollas a bit deeper in the soil.

You can plant from cuttings or transplants, or you can raise seedlings in situ instead of transporting them from nurseries. However, ollas are not very good for seed germination, as there won’t be enough surface moisture to water them. A small amount of water should be added to the seed spot or transplant to help wet the soil and establish capillary action from the buried clay pot. If starting with plants that already have roots, water the surface until their roots grow low enough to establish themselves. If planting with cuttings, try setting up a double clay pot to propagate them. Take a sealed pot and set it inside a larger one with an open drain. Fill the space between them with sandy potting mix, and put the cuttings in there. This way, they will be kept moist but still get oxygen.

It has been noted that plants with thick roots, and those with woody perennial plant root growth, will likely grow right through the pots and break them. This makes the pots less useful for long-term tree irrigation, but they can still be used for system establishment. Trials in Pakistan using 8-inch clay pots, refilled every two to four weeks, showed that tree seedlings irrigated with buried clay pots had a survival-rate of 96.5%, compared to 62% for hand watering. The seedlings grown with buried clay pots were also 20% taller. After eight months, all tree seedlings grown around the pots were alive and well, while all of the trees irrigated with the same amount of water using basin irrigation had died. Examination of the root distributions showed that several roots had wrapped themselves around the pot, while two dominant tap roots went straight down to considerable depth. This shows that buried clay pot irrigation can help develop a sufficient root system for long term survival and permanent installation of fruit, nut, and desert trees like pistachio, mesquite, acacia, or eucalyptus. The pot only needs to be filled regularly during the first year and can then be removed.

Be careful when producing fast-growing and spreading plants, like squash and melon vines with big leaves, as they may not be able to get enough water in some situations. Some sensitive species of plants could also be prone to pest or disease because of the constant levels of moisture in the soil. Heavy rains could exacerbate these problems when too much extra moisture is added to the garden. Beware of plants with invasive root systems, as they can grow out horizontally to steal water from the ollas.
When planting with ollas, there is the potential for breakage if left in the ground in areas with a winter freeze. In temperate climates, dig the pots up at the end of the growing season to prevent breakage. Burying the pot further underground, about 4-inches or so under the surface, may help protect it from freezing. The longevity of most ollas (without frost) is unknown, but estimated to be 2- to 5-years, depending on the quality of the clay, the mineral content in the water, and soil temperature swings. Prolonged use is likely to decrease porosity and clog up the pots over time. If this happens, soak the pots in water and scrub them clean, or re-fire to clear out the pores.





*
Spacing*

The correct spacing of your plants will depend on the shape and size of the ollas, and of the crops you’re growing. Not much research is available as to the optimal spacing of plants around the ollas, but some women in the developing world used clay pots with a capacity of 5-liters each, and buried them at 0.5 m intervals in prepared seed beds. Ancient practices buried many pots on large swaths of land, using 530 pits per hectare (210 pits per acre), with each pit being 70 cm (24-inches) across and 12 cm (5-inches) deep. To each pit was added 18 kilograms (38 lbs.) of manure, and mixed well with an equal amount of dirt. An earthen jar of 6-liters (1.5-gallons) was buried in the center of the pit and filled with water to the brink.

Pots of about 1.5-gallons will seep water out to about 18-inches. The general rule of thumb is that each olla will water outwards at a distance about the same length as its radius. For optimal water utilization, arrange the pots in clusters, separated from each other at a distance equal to the width of their diameter or more, and plant in circles around them within about 18-inches around the base of the pot. In general, place your pots about 3 m (9-feet) apart for vine crops, and 1-1.5 m (3- to 5-feet) apart for corn and other tall-growing plants. The seeds or plants should be placed no less than about 1/2 of the radius away from the edge of the pot, and no more than the length equal to the diameter away from the edge, to maximize water absorption. It is helpful to leave a space between plants on one side of the pot to make it easier to lift the lid and refill it as the plants grow larger. You can also use pots in raised beds and containers. Simply use the 1-radius rule to find out how large your containers and beds need to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Satellite images *Gomal Zam Dam* command area before/after completion, green revolution, created thousands of jobs, ensuring food security & positive Climate impact, Pakistan needs more dams + shift to water efficient agriculture .
































.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> Satellite images *Gomal Zam Dam* command area before/after completion, green revolution, created thousands of jobs, ensuring food security & positive Climate impact, Pakistan needs more dams + shift to water efficient agriculture .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dam(n) that's amazing mashallah


----------



## ghazi52

Sukkur, Sindh








Ghazi Barotha, KP / Punjab









Balochistan










Punjab


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> *Clay Pot Irrigation System
> 
> 
> The Potter’s Method*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make your own ollas by hand with wet clay using several methods. However, no matter which one you use, the pots will need to be fired in a kiln, which can usually be found at a clay store, pottery studio, and at a college or university. The pots are made from a mixture of clay and sand at a ratio of 4:1, which will give it an effective porosity ranging from 10-15%. Depending on the clay, you can add, rice hulls, or sawdust at a ratio of up to 1:4 to increase the porosity of the pots. You could also simply add more sand, although using a more crude, impure clay
> (which has a varied mix of particulate sizes) will result in larger pores during the firing process. Or, you can mix 20% sand with 20% quality clays, or the same percent of sifted rice hulls or sawdust. After mixing the clay, use a potter’s wheel to mold it into different shapes, typically with a spherical or round body and a flat bottom. The pots are then tempered by baking them at high temperatures.
> 
> Firing the ollas makes the clay hard and strong, while still allowing water to pass through. The temperatures required can vary, depending on the quality and mixtures of your clay, the type of oven used when baking, and your desired porosity, and could range anywhere from 200° to over 1,000° C. Small-scale, earthen-ware manufacturers generally temper their ceramic pots at 1200° C. A course, red clay with sand impurities and a mixture with 20% or less of straw should be fired at around 800° F, or around 430° C. Closed-oven firing at temperatures exceeding 450° C are ideal. Generally, the pots should not be fired much above 1,000° C, or their porosity will be limited. Adding more grog (ground old ceramic) will increase porosity by burning out the filler, leaving uniform pores and a high-quality pot. It is important to find the optimum temperature for your pots. If you make it too hot, the clay will become water-tight, making the ollas useless for our purposes. However, if the pots are not heated enough, then they may breakdown in the soil, causing leakages.
> 
> *The Coil-Method*
> 
> This method builds the pot piece-by-piece, in layers from the bottom up, by laying long, rolled coils on top of each other around the sides of a bowl or plate to build the pot. Begin by pinching a ball of wet clay to create a bowl-shape. Use this as the base of your olla, and build up around it from there. Or, you can take the bottom of an old, terra-cotta plate (puki), and lay down a tortilla-shaped piece of clay on top of it. Then, roll a lump of clay between your palms, creating a long clay rope of uniform thickness, and form the base of the olla by pinching and pressing this coil onto the sides of the clay tortilla with one hand, while turning the bowl or puki with your other hand. Add successive layers of coils until the vessel is completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Casting Method*
> 
> You can also make the jars out of a mold-casting. This is an excellent way to mass-produce ollas if you can successfully cast them. To make the urns, create plaster of Paris molds from pumpkins, squash, or gourds of various sizes. Then pour liquid clay into the molds to shape the urns, and fire them in the kiln to solidify the clay.
> *
> Using Milk Jugs as Ollas*
> 
> You can also repurpose some used 1-gallon milk jugs to turn them into artificial ollas. Take your empty milk jugs, fill them with water, and freeze them overnight. Poke multiple small holes into the sides of the jug with a nail or ice pick and hammer. When planting near a wall or walkway, you may want to poke holes on only two sides of the jug, so that the water flows to your plants and not on your pathway. Bury the milk jugs, plant, and water in the same manner as the ollas.
> 
> *Burying and Watering The Ollas*
> 
> Start by digging a planting hole about three times as wide and twice as deep as the clay pot. If you encounter clay in your topsoil, discard and replace it with finer, higher-quality soils, as it makes it hard for the water to penetrate. In very heavy soil, you may wish to add sand or gypsum to improve its characteristics. In either case, you will want to fertilize the soil to add more nutrients for the plants. Simply take half of the soil you just removed, break it up using a spade or fork, and add it back into the bottom of the pit. Take the other half of the soil and mix in 1/3 of compost, aged manure, fertilizer, or potting mix with dolomite.
> 
> Before burying the ollas completely, it’s best to first fill them and check for leaks. Once that’s done, place the pot in the pit on top of the loose soil, and fill the pit around it with the fertilizer-soil mix. Then bury it up to its neck so that the top is about 2 cm above the surface of the surrounding soil. The top of the clay pot should remain exposed above ground so it can be refilled. To make the top of the pots easier to see, and to reduce evaporation, paint the top rims with white paint. The upper body of the buried clay pot can also be partially painted to reduce water use, but be sure your paints do not include any harmful materials, such as lead or cadmium.
> 
> When finished burying the pots, put mulch around the exposed neck at the surface to reduce water evaporation. Then, fill them with water and put a cover over the opening. Keeping the mouth of the jar fully covered prevents insects, animals, and debris from getting inside, in addition to reducing water loss through evaporation. If there are no fitted lids for the jars, you can use corks, plastic lids, cups, metal dishes, flat rocks, clay plates, shells, ceramic tiles, or even pot holders, depending on the size of the hole.
> 
> Water takes between 24 and 72 hours to flow through an olla. Depending on factors such as the plant’s water needs, pot size, soil type, time of year, and environment, the ollas may need re-filling every 2 to 3 days for small pots, or once or twice per week for larger ones. To keep the system working optimally, add more water to the pots as needed, and avoid letting them get completely dry. In order to avoid build up of salt residues along the inside surface of the olla that may prevent desired seepage, add water whenever the water level in the olla falls below 50%.
> 
> Domestic water effluent, or greywater from kitchens, can be used to refill the pots. Although, it should be filtered first, or otherwise it will clog the pours. You may also supply the olla with water mixed with liquid fertilizer. Simply mix the fertilizer or compost seed in the water, and use it as normal. The liquid fertilizer is more expensive than the granular kind, although, with the liquid variety, you’ll only need about 1/4 to 1/2 of the amount (per unit area of land) compared to granular fertilizers. This is due to the tremendous efficiency of the delivery of nutrients directly to the plant’s roots. Do not add this too often, however, as particles could build up and clog the pours in the clay.
> 
> Planting With Ollas
> 
> The system is useful for annual and perennial plants, woodlots, and horticultural, orchard or plantation crops. Tests and research conducted around the world — including China, Pakistan, India, Mexico, Brazil, Iran, California, Arizona, and New Mexico – have found that the following plants are suitable to use with clay pot irrigation:
> 
> Asparagus
> Basil
> Beans
> Bee Balm
> Broccoli
> Cabbage
> Celery
> Cilantro
> Collard Greens
> Corn
> Chiles
> Chiltepines
> Chives
> Cucumbers
> Eggplant
> Garlic
> Leeks
> Marigolds
> Melons
> Mints
> Onions
> Parsley
> Peppers
> Peas
> Poppies
> Potatoes
> Purslane
> Rosemary
> Rhubarb
> Scallions
> Shallots
> Strawberries
> Squash
> Sunflowers
> Tarragon
> Thyme
> Tomatoes
> Tomatillos
> Yarrow
> No research seems to be available on the consequences of using ollas in a dense polyculture. However, many other intercrops should work well with buried clay pots. The Fan Sheng-chih Shu, an ancient Chinese text describing clay pot irrigation, recommends planting 10 scallions around the pot, interspersed with four melon seeds, and to harvest them in the 5th month as the melons begin to ripen. Lesser beans can also be planted in with the melons and scallions. If growing root vegetables, like potatoes, then bury the ollas a bit deeper in the soil.
> 
> You can plant from cuttings or transplants, or you can raise seedlings in situ instead of transporting them from nurseries. However, ollas are not very good for seed germination, as there won’t be enough surface moisture to water them. A small amount of water should be added to the seed spot or transplant to help wet the soil and establish capillary action from the buried clay pot. If starting with plants that already have roots, water the surface until their roots grow low enough to establish themselves. If planting with cuttings, try setting up a double clay pot to propagate them. Take a sealed pot and set it inside a larger one with an open drain. Fill the space between them with sandy potting mix, and put the cuttings in there. This way, they will be kept moist but still get oxygen.
> 
> It has been noted that plants with thick roots, and those with woody perennial plant root growth, will likely grow right through the pots and break them. This makes the pots less useful for long-term tree irrigation, but they can still be used for system establishment. Trials in Pakistan using 8-inch clay pots, refilled every two to four weeks, showed that tree seedlings irrigated with buried clay pots had a survival-rate of 96.5%, compared to 62% for hand watering. The seedlings grown with buried clay pots were also 20% taller. After eight months, all tree seedlings grown around the pots were alive and well, while all of the trees irrigated with the same amount of water using basin irrigation had died. Examination of the root distributions showed that several roots had wrapped themselves around the pot, while two dominant tap roots went straight down to considerable depth. This shows that buried clay pot irrigation can help develop a sufficient root system for long term survival and permanent installation of fruit, nut, and desert trees like pistachio, mesquite, acacia, or eucalyptus. The pot only needs to be filled regularly during the first year and can then be removed.
> 
> Be careful when producing fast-growing and spreading plants, like squash and melon vines with big leaves, as they may not be able to get enough water in some situations. Some sensitive species of plants could also be prone to pest or disease because of the constant levels of moisture in the soil. Heavy rains could exacerbate these problems when too much extra moisture is added to the garden. Beware of plants with invasive root systems, as they can grow out horizontally to steal water from the ollas.
> When planting with ollas, there is the potential for breakage if left in the ground in areas with a winter freeze. In temperate climates, dig the pots up at the end of the growing season to prevent breakage. Burying the pot further underground, about 4-inches or so under the surface, may help protect it from freezing. The longevity of most ollas (without frost) is unknown, but estimated to be 2- to 5-years, depending on the quality of the clay, the mineral content in the water, and soil temperature swings. Prolonged use is likely to decrease porosity and clog up the pots over time. If this happens, soak the pots in water and scrub them clean, or re-fire to clear out the pores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Spacing*
> 
> The correct spacing of your plants will depend on the shape and size of the ollas, and of the crops you’re growing. Not much research is available as to the optimal spacing of plants around the ollas, but some women in the developing world used clay pots with a capacity of 5-liters each, and buried them at 0.5 m intervals in prepared seed beds. Ancient practices buried many pots on large swaths of land, using 530 pits per hectare (210 pits per acre), with each pit being 70 cm (24-inches) across and 12 cm (5-inches) deep. To each pit was added 18 kilograms (38 lbs.) of manure, and mixed well with an equal amount of dirt. An earthen jar of 6-liters (1.5-gallons) was buried in the center of the pit and filled with water to the brink.
> 
> Pots of about 1.5-gallons will seep water out to about 18-inches. The general rule of thumb is that each olla will water outwards at a distance about the same length as its radius. For optimal water utilization, arrange the pots in clusters, separated from each other at a distance equal to the width of their diameter or more, and plant in circles around them within about 18-inches around the base of the pot. In general, place your pots about 3 m (9-feet) apart for vine crops, and 1-1.5 m (3- to 5-feet) apart for corn and other tall-growing plants. The seeds or plants should be placed no less than about 1/2 of the radius away from the edge of the pot, and no more than the length equal to the diameter away from the edge, to maximize water absorption. It is helpful to leave a space between plants on one side of the pot to make it easier to lift the lid and refill it as the plants grow larger. You can also use pots in raised beds and containers. Simply use the 1-radius rule to find out how large your containers and beds need to be.


These are good for home growing not in large scale.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I almost drowned in Ghazi Barotha or maybe it was Haro nala near Attock when I was 1 or 2.


ghazi52 said:


> Sukkur, Sindh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghazi Barotha, KP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balochistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

*‎Wali-Tangi Dam,* ⁦‪Balochistan‬⁩.

‎"The reservoir is at around 8,300 ft, surrounded by 1000 ft plus vertical cliffs of conglomerate, Zarghun-ghar, the highest massif of Balochistan. The area has world's oldest trees (Junipers) and a variety of wild flowers."
‎⁦

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mirani Dam*

Mirani Dam is situated on the Dasht River on south of the Central Makran Range in Kech District of Balochistan the province of Pakistan. It is a standard sized Dam which is used for multi-purpose and is a concrete-faced filled with rock. The Kech River and the Nihing River fed the 302,000 acre feet reservoir of the dam. In 2006, the construction of this dam was accomplished and it took the possession of Dasht River in August 2006. In 2007, the dam successfully resists an extreme flood event due to its quality construction. In Kech Valley the dam is used for irrigation of 33,200 acres and moreover it is also provide drinking water to Turbat and Gwadar.






In 1956, the achievability report of the Mirani dam project was first concluded but due to the other major projects the project of dam went to the back screen. After almost 45 years, in the wake of Gwadar Port development the dam was commissioned in 2001 by Pakistan’s Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) in order to supply was to the city of Gwadar. In August 2001, the inauguration of the dam was performed by the president of Pakistan. National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) designed the dam and in 2002 the construction contract was commenced and then soon after that in 2002 the company commenced its operations and in 2007 the project was completed.

During summer Kech and Nihing streams flow from rainfall and from the mountains the snow melts and enter into the dam. If the constant supply of water is provided to Kech Valley which contains cultivable soil then agricultural activity could be carried out of it. Mirani Dam was basically constructed to store water from three rivers in summers and even in floods in order make available water for irrigation reasons during the whole year to take 33,200 acres of previously unrefined land in Kech Valley under development.







The second purpose of its construction was to provide continuous amount of clean drinking water to the municipality of Turbat and Gwadar all over the year. The gross storage of the dam is about 302,000 acre-ft and the live storage is about 52,000 acre.ft. The construction of this dam proved to be a successful project as it fulfills the water requirement of the neighboring cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Moronj Dam project*

WAPDA awarded contract of consultancy services for Moronj Dam project

In order to utilize water resources in South Punjab, WAPDA has awarded a contract award for consulting services for the Morang Dam project. The project will bring economic stability in the region and improve the living standards of the people.

According to WAPDA officials, the contract has been awarded to joint ventures of three companies headed by Nespak. The contract is worth Rs 156.226 million.

The contract includes feasibility study of Morong Dam, detailed engineering design, tender documents and preparation of PC-1. The Morong Dam project will be constructed on Kaha Nala.

Kaha Nala is one of the largest mountain canals on the outskirts of Rajanpur in which the average annual flow of water is 183,000 acre feet. The total storage capacity of the dam will be 800,000 acre


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Why open canals instead of pipelines to transport the water?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

KediKesenFare said:


> Why open canals instead of pipelines to transport the water?


The size of the pipeline will be equal to a 10 story building for a small canal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Bossman said:


> The size of the pipeline will be equal to a 10 story building for a small canal.


No. You can use much smaller pipelines because it is protected from direct sunlight which means no evaporation. Do you know how much water actually evaporates before it reaches the other end of the canal? It's insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CONSULTANCY SERVICES AGREEMENT SIGNED FOR MURUNJ DAM PROJECT

*
May 29, 2020: In a major development for harnessing scarce water resources in Southern Punjab, the Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) awarded the consultancy contract worth Rs. 156.226 million to a joint venture headed by NESPAK for feasibility study, detailed engineering design, preparation of tender documents and PC-I of Murunj Dam Project.
WAPDA General Manager (Hydro Planning) Muhammad Amin and NESPAK General Manger (Water and Agriculture) Javed Munir signed the agreement on behalf of WAPDA and the joint venture respectively in a ceremony held at WAPDA House.
Murunj Dam Project will be constructed across Kaha Nullah about 15 Kilometer (Km) from Mari village and 116 Km west of Rajanpur, Punjab. Kaha Nullah is one of the largest hill ******** of the Koh-e-Sulaiman Range located in the vicinity of Rajanpur with average annual inflows of 183,000 acre feet. The available water resources are very scarce in Rajanpur and adjoining areas facing acute shortage of fresh water for drinking and agriculture.
Murunj Dam Project has three main objectives namely storage of water for irrigated agriculture and drinking purpose, flood mitigation and power generation. The project will have gross water storage of 800,000 acre feet. Annual monsoon rains give rise to flashy hill ******** causing inundation of thousands of acres of land in the adjoining foothills and rendering damages to public property and cultivated land each year. The project will generate 12 megawatt (MW) cheap and environmental-friendly electricity. The project is unique in nature for Southern Punjab and will help alleviate poverty from the remote and backward region. It will change existing economic indicators and uplift the living standard of the people. The project will have tangible benefits and bring about 120,000 acre barren land into irrigable, ground water recharging, and fisheries development. Implementation of project will have significant positive impact and uplift of local economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

83.4 MW Kurram Tangi Dam Under Construction in Kurram District, North Waziristan.

Kurram Tangi Dam is a multipurpose mega project, which includes power generation* as well irrigation components. It will also develop and uplift the ground water table of the area.* It will have positive environmental affects. KTMDP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*CDWP approves 8 projects worth Rs. 35.32 Billion*


Installation of Weather Surveillance Radar at Sukkar worth Rs. 2522 million

Capacity Building on water Quality Monitoring SDG 6”worth Rs. 1275.913 million was also approved in the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Largest Dam in South Punjab Murunj dam =250 Billion Gallon Water Storage*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Budget 2020-21: Rs 177.512 billion to be set aside for Dams projects*

Federal government has planned to earmark Rs177.512 billion for dams and hydropower projects in the budget for next fiscal year as it *aims to prioritize spending on water conservation projects in the country.*

According to budget recommendations, Rs 164 billion would be utilized for the projects from national exchequer while Rs13.50 billion would be arranged from foreign funding resources.

It was recommended to set aside Rs 80 billion for construction of Dasu Hydro-power project at Indus River.

The World Bank had also approved a loan for construction of the Dasu Hydropower project in 2017 and the project was delay after obstacles were created in acquiring land for the project.

The government has also recommended to earmark Rs 21 billion for construction of Diamer Bhasha Dam project during the next fiscal year.

Rs 7 billion would also be earmarked for Mohmand multi-purpose dam. 

*Rs 2 billion would be set aside for Kachhi Canal project in Balochistan for the next fiscal year.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khanpur Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

1966: Power House, Mangla Dam







1930s: Panjnad Headworks, Bahawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

KediKesenFare said:


> No. You can use much smaller pipelines because it is protected from direct sunlight which means no evaporation. Do you know how much water actually evaporates before it reaches the other end of the canal? It's insane.


Pipeline or canal depends on what you need.
The biggest water divert project on earth is South–North Water Transfer Project. China considered both pipeline and canal. There were a lot of debate. 

True, pipeline can decrease evaporation a lot. Also you can use much higher pressure to speed up the water flow, which decrease the amount of pipelines, which means even thinner pipeline can deliver more water than the same size of canal.
On the other hand, canal is cheaper to build, easier to maintain. but water are easier to be polluted by fertilizer and chemical.

The water flow is seasonal usually. Canal can be built very large for the maximum need of the year. But pipeline can not, it's just too expensive. 

Pipeline is more suitable for stable flow rate and pressure, so that every penny of the project worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Bossman said:


> The size of the pipeline will be equal to a 10 story building for a small canal.





KediKesenFare said:


> No. You can use much smaller pipelines because it is protected from direct sunlight which means no evaporation. Do you know how much water actually evaporates before it reaches the other end of the canal? It's insane.



- planting trees alongside the canal

- plants bridges on top of the canal

- build little islands in the canal with water plants and trees


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Zameer Gul Dam in district Kohat, KP at a cost of more than two billion rupees.

Official Sources of Irrigation Department told that on completion, it will bring three thousand kanals barren land under cultivation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

1920-30s: Aman Dara Head Works on River Swat - NWFP (now Khyber Pakhtunkhwa)







.

1910-20s: Phuleli Canal - Hyderabad, Sindh


----------



## Azure

Project for remodelling of Warsak canal okayed

MOHMAND: The federal government has approved a project for remodelling of Warsak Left Bank Canal, said chairman of the Senate Standing Committee on Overseas Pakistanis and Human Resource Development Senator Hilalur Rehman while talking to this correspondent.

He said that Prime Minister Imran Khan had approved development schemes for Mohmand tribal district, which included remodelling of Warsak Left Bank Canal, under the Accelerated Implementation Program (AIP) and ADP for fiscal year 2020-21.

He said that the total cost of the project would be Rs992 million and it would be completed in three years.

Senator Rehman recalled that in July 2019 the prime minister had called all the senators, including ex-Fata senators, for support during the no-trust move against Senate Chairman Sadiq Sanjrani. He said at that time the prime minister had asked them to identify basic issues of their areas.

“I had submitted three issues of Mohmand tribal district, including remodelling of Warsak Left Bank Canal, opening of Pak-Afghan trade route and installation of Mamad Grid Station,” the senator said.

He said that a feasibility study of the scheme was completed recently.

Abdul Jalil, a resident of the area, said after its remodelling the Warsak Left Bank Canal would irrigate vast tracts of land in the area.

Senator Rehman thanked the federal government for approving the canal project, saying it would bring a revolution in the lives of Lower Mohmand people.

https://www.dawn.com/news/amp/1565439

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1920s: Project of Head Sulemanki (Under Progress) - Punjab


----------



## Azure

*Thal Canal project*
We hope the significant project does not fall prey to politics
Editorial | July 12, 2020


_The order by Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar that work on the Greater Thal Canal should start without any further loss of time has kindled hopes of revival of the 160-year-old project. The canal will irrigate barren lands in the districts of south Punjab, thereby increasing food production manifold in the country. The main canal will be 35km long and its water-carrying capacity will be 8,500 cusecs. The length of branch canals will be 344km. The canal system will irrigate 290,000 acres of land in Bhakkar, Layyah, Muzaffargarh, Khushab and Jhang, increasing food production in these districts by as much as 40%.

The project was planned by the then government in 1860 and funds had also been allocated for it. It was, however, shelved due to the changing priorities of the government. The Mankirah branch of the Greater Thal Canal was completed in 2008, but after that the work was stopped. The Asian Development Bank has announced a grant of $150 million for the Chobarra branch of the canal. Now the chief minister has announced start of work on the project. Last year, Mr Buzdar had also laid the foundation stone of the 120-year-old Jalalpur canal system.

For the Thal Canal Project, the Punjab government will provide all sorts of resources, manpower and expertise. The chief minister has ordered that the legal process for acquisition of land for the purpose should be expedited and transparency should be ensured in payment for the acquired land. Experts are of the opinion that the canal will also help overcome the water shortage by preventing the rapidly declining groundwater level. The recent wheat shortage has also led the authorities to resume work on the long-stalled canal project. The resumption of work on the Thal Canal will increase food production which will not only make the country self-reliant in food but surplus will be available for export. We hope the significant project does not fall prey to politics.




Published in The Express Tribune, July 12th, 2020.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/2254466/thal-canal-project?amp=1_


----------



## ghazi52

Kurram Tangi Multipurpose Dam project coming along at a staggering pace due to relentless efforts by FWO work force. Once online in 2022 the Dam will see 18 Megawatt of power generation and 41Kms of irrigation canals capable of irrigating 16400 acres of land under stage 1. 

On completion of stage 2 (currently in planning) the total combined capacity of the Dam will be an astounding 83 Megawatts bringing much needed prosperity for the populace of newly merged North Waziristan District of KPK.

Courtesy: FWO


----------



## ghazi52

*21 small dams completed in KP for irrigation, drinking purposes*
In the province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, 21 small dams have been completed in different areas to store flood and rainwater during monsoon for irrigation and drinking purposes.

According to reports, nine dams, including Gandyaley, Chanday Fatehay Khan and Auxilliary Kandar dams in Kohat, Azakhel in Peshawar, Naryab in Hangu, Sharki and Changhoz dam in Karak, Darganatu in Bannu and Jalozai dam in Nowshera have been completed under the annual development program during 2002 to 2019.

Similarly, nine dams, inlcuding Lawaghar, Karak, Ghole Banda and Mardankhel dams in Karak, Khari Bara in Haripur, Jabba Khattak in Nowshera, Palai in Charsadda, Darmalak in Kohat and Kundal dam in Swabi have been completed under the Public Sector Development Program during 2003 to 2019


----------



## Azure

*NESPAK-led JV Wins ADB-funded Jalalpur Irrigation Project*
_*A NESPAK-led Joint Venture (JV) has won Command Area Development Component of ADB-funded Jalalpur Irrigation Project (CAD-JIP) through a competitive bidding*


LAHORE, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - APP - 10th Jun, 2020 ) :A NESPAK-led Joint Venture (JV) has won Command Area Development Component of ADB-funded Jalalpur Irrigation Project (CAD-JIP) through a competitive bidding.

NESPAK Managing Director Dr Tahir Masood told media here Wednesday that duration of the project was about four years and the project was expected to increase crop production and reduce the land degradation by minimizing the marginal quality groundwater use.

Jalalpur Irrigation Project envisages construction of new irrigation system and appurtenant structures to irrigate about 174,000 acres of land in Pind Dadan Khan and Khushab area.

The proposed main canal will off-take from right bank of Rasul Barrage and was about 116 km long with design discharge of 1,350 cusecs.



The distribution system of 210 km length comprises 23 distributary canals and 07 minor canals. The project will benefit over 225,000 rural people in 80 villages.


He added that NESPAK scope of services under the current assignment includes construction and lining (up to 50 per cent length) of 485 watercourses, LASER land levelling of 30,000 acres, installation of High Efficiency Irrigation System on 2,000 acres and construction of 20 water storage ponds with solar powered pumping stations for irrigating un-commanded areas in addition to awareness creation, capacity development, extension and demonstration activities.

https://www.urdupoint.com/en/amp/pakistan/nespak-led-jv-wins-adb-funded-jalalpur-irriga-943323.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rohailmalhi

Pakistansdefender said:


> These are good for home growing not in large scale.


This can be used on large scale especially in desert . People are planting fruit trees with this method on a good scale .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*Reforms In Irrigation Department Underway*





*Punjab Irrigation Minister Muhammad Mohsin Khan Leghari issued two years report of his department and stated Monday that reforms were initiated to make the system more efficient as well as cost effective*
LAHORE, (APP - UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 27th Jul, 2020 ) :Punjab Irrigation Minister Muhammad Mohsin Khan Leghari issued two years report of his department and stated Monday that reforms were initiated to make the system more efficient as well as cost effective.

According to official sources here, he said that e-Abiana system had been started under which water charges would be received through computerized system and the received amount would be utilized for improvement of old canals.

He said water charges/tax had been doubled and this would help in increasing the annual income of Irrigation department by 2 billion rupees.

Agriculture minister said that Human Resource Management System had been set up so that manpower could be utilized in a much more efficient way.

E-tendering system had also been started under which tendering would be done through computerized system and this would end the direct connection between contractor and officials.

Punjab Irrigation Minister said that steps had also been taken for career planning of engineers for their proper training.

Mohsin Leghari said that steps taken during previous year helped in availability of additional quantity of 55 per cent water on average, and added that provision of water to tail end farmers was top priority.

He said that extension work of Tarimmu and Panjnad barrage had started which would cost Rs 16800 million.

He further said that work on Jalalpur canal had also started which would help in irrigating 160,000 acres of land of Pind Dadan Khan and Khushab.

The minister said that extension work of Greater Thal Canal Phase II was in progress ,saying it would irrigate 293,000 acres of land.

He highlighted that Daducha dam after completion would help provide clean drinking water to Rawalpindi and Islamabad.

https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/reforms-in-irrigation-department-underway-986298.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

یڈ مرالہ سے نکلنے والی مرالہ راوی لنک کنال نارنگ منڈی اور بدوملہی کے درمیان مختلف دیہات کو سیراب کرتی ہوئی راوی کی آغوش میں جا گرتی ہے. نہر کے پانی کے بھاو کو تیز کرنے کے لئے کچھ مقامات پر چال بنائی جاتی ہیں، بی آر بی، اپر جہلم، اپر چناب کے پانی کو تیز کرنے کے لئے بہت سے مقامات پر ایسی چالیں موجود ہیں، مرالہ راوی کنال ملک پور سے ہوتی ہوئی جونہی جاجو گل کے مقام پر گزرتی ہے تو یہاں بھی ایک چال موجود ہے. میں نے اس جیسی خطرناک چال کہیں نہیں دیکھی، کوشش کے باوجود اس کو بہت قریب سے جا کے نہیں دیکھ سکا،

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KurramTangi Multipurpose Dam project coming along at a staggering pace due to relentless efforts by FWO work force. Once online in 2022 the Dam will see 18 MW of power generation and 41Kms of irrigation canals capable of irrigating 16400 acres of land under stage 1.

On completion of stage 2, the total combined capacity of the Dam will be an astounding 83 MW bringing much needed prosperity for the populace of *newly merged North Waziristan District of KPK.*
Courtesy: FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

KurramTangi *Multipurpose Dam project .... KPK*

New Command Area (84,380 acres)

(Sheratalla Canal 12,300 acres, Spaira Ragha Canal 4,080 acres, Thal Canal 68,000 acres)

Supplementing Existing Civil 107,500} 170,500}
& Marwat Canals 278,000 acres

Stage-I

Kaitu Weir Works and its allied structures are to be constructed across, Kaitu River, which is located near Spinwam, 28 KM from Mirali Tehsil H.Q. of North Waziristan Agency.

Salient Features of Stage-I



· Kaitu Weir Height 18 ft
· Feeder Tunnel Discharge Capacity 633.4 cusecs

· Spaira Ragha Canal (CCA) 4,080 acres

· Sheratalla Canal (CCA) 12,300 acres


----------



## ghazi52

Khanpur Dam, Hazara, KP .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Views of the beautiful land of Dawood Khel







Dawood Khel , District Mianwali, Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan** could benefit by Rs 900 billion as three largest water reservoirs fill up..
*

Pakistan’s three largest water reservoirs Tarbela dam, Mangla dam and Chashma barrage are almost at capacity. This is important because this season, 3 million acre feet (MAF) of water flowed through Kotri Barrage into the ocean.
Rao Irshad, a member of the Indus River System Authority (IRSA), said that due to the three dams not filling up last year, the carry-over reserves in them were only 6 MAF when the Rabi season started on October 1, 2019. Due to this, canal water shortage was estimated to be 49% in Rabi season. But this year, the carry over is expected to be more than 11 MAF which will reduce the canal water shortage to 20%.

It was told that by September 1, the total water reserves would be around 13.62 MAF; 6MAF from Tarbela dam, 7.35 MAF from 1240 ft water level at Mangla dam and 0.27 MAF from 270,000 acre feet water stored in Chashma Barrage Lake. Out of this, 2 MAF would be provided for provincial needs till September 30 while the remaining 11.62 MAF will be used in Rabi season


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Weir Site of Baran Dam
The extension of Baran Dam in Bannu district , KP which will bring thousands acres of barren land under cultivation in the area and will also serve as a tourist spot.


----------



## ghazi52

60 small dams & reservoirs have been built in Sindh for harvesting rain water. In the video, one can see Kalidas Dam Nagarparkar, which has helped in supporting agro economy in the region & it surely doesn’t give the look of desert anymore Thar....







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2761503390758984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Meerani Dam
Dasht.....Kech, Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=352852729195811

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Kurram Tangi Multipurpose Dam Project in KP coming along at a staggering pace due to relentless efforts by FWO work force. Once online in 2022 the 19 MW power generation and 41 Kms of irrigation canals capable of irrigating 16400 acres of land


----------



## ghazi52

*Spate irrigation prospects in Pakistan

Khuram Mubeen*
Assistant Professor Agronomy MNS University of Agriculture, Multan.

On an average 9% of the irrigated area of Pakistan is under the system of hill ********. Though there is a potential of increasing the area under spate irrigation up to 34%.










Floods are often considered as havoc. However, the other side of coin has seldom been accounted for in a positive context. Rain water from dry mountains can be a potential source for irrigating low lying fields, and getting a reasonable crop production.

Floods in plains through rise in level of river flow and floods originating from mountainous areas (Hill ******** / Rod Kohi) differ from each other. The floods from rivers builds gradually, has a long lasting impact and recedes even more slowly.

On the other hand, hill ******** from mountains are transient (usually up to 10 hours) and appear shortly after rains. Speed of water flow is very high as compared to floods of rivers in plains.

*What is spate irrigation?*

The irrigation technique that diverts flood water from dry mountainous area by gravity through regulatory structures for crop cultivation in low lying farmland is referred to as spate irrigation. This irrigation system is a distinct feature of arid and semi-arid regions bordered by highlands.

There are two systems of management in hill torrent areas:


Upland rod kohi areas. Here check dams are built to create obstacles in the movement of speedy water. It aids in reducing losses to soil erosion. Contouring, terracing is practiced and mini dams are also constructed. Medium reservoirs can also be built where feasible.
Lowland rod kohi areas: In such areas regulatory structures, diversion bunds, headworks, field inlets and field outlets can be constructed. For smooth flow of water and to avoid erosion, water can be conveyed through an array of channels like stone masonry lined channels, closed channels, parabolic lined channels, plastic sheet lined channels and open channels etc. A well planned channelization of the water from river bed at the take-off point will make the most use of the area with better coverage and spread of water with effective groundwater recharge.
On an average, currently 9% of the irrigated area of Pakistan is under the system of hill ********. Though there is a potential of increasing the area under spate irrigation up to 34%. About 1.4 to 2.34 million hectare area is under spate irrigated agriculture. Nevertheless, the potential area is approximately 7 million hectares.

*
Following three aspects must be inculcated to harvest the benefits from hill..*


Building regulatory structures
Canal maintenance and repair system
Management of commanded area of the hill ********

*Essential aspects to harness hill *

Building dams, mini dams, headworks, regulatory structures etc. is the major responsibility of engineering authorities whereas command area management is a diverse subject involving multiple stakeholders. The bund repair and maintenance in such areas is of utmost importance.

In some areas, there is penalty on farmers who do not take care of repairing and maintaining bunds on annual and sometime on seasonal basis. Moisture conservation can be enhanced by ploughing, surface mulching, strip cropping, and growing cover crops like legumes etc.

*Pakistan’s scenario*

Pakistan has the largest area in the world under spate irrigation with maximum area being in Balochistan. In Punjab, this sort of irrigation is practiced in districts of Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur and parts of Mianwali. There are 13 major hill ******** besides many minor ******** locally called “chur”.

In Khyber Pakhtunkhwa spate irrigation is practiced in Dera Ismail Khan and parts of Lakki Marwat and Kohat. In Sindh, it is mostly practiced in the northwestern Kirthar range along Dadu, Jamshoro and reaching up to part of Karachi district. There are 25 hill torrent systems in Sindh. Balochistan has 44% area of the country by geography.

However, only 13% area of Balochistan is irrigated. There are 19 major spate irrigation systems in Balochistan.
Government through irrigation department has established hand pumps for drinking water in some villages but still in many areas the human and animals drink water from the ponds or from water collected in depressions made by soil transportation and erosion.

Water rights are not followed in their true essence in most of the spate irrigated areas. If in dry years, a small volume of water is received through rainfall, the farmers at upstream have the rights to use it. But as a malpractice, influential people and those at upstream divert the water flow during wet years to their lands which results in non-availability or very limited water availability to farmers at tail of the command area.


Traditionally, at field level, tactical breaching of field bunds is done for field to field irrigation. However, it damages the bunds sometimes besides several other adverse ecological and social impacts.


*Field management*

On field management include selection of suitable crop and cultivars which require less water till maturity and can withstand dry spells and hot weather in summer. Sorghum and millets can be successfully grown and seeds of these crops are threshed at harvest for future use while their stalks can be dried for hay to feed livestock.

Mulching, tillage, strip cropping, using leguminous crops in the cropping system improves soil conditions and soil moisture holding capacity. Millet, cluster bean and mungbean is used in different areas in summer. In winter season chickpea, rapeseeds, mustards and wheat are mostly grown in different areas.

Dug well irrigation is also in practice in some areas like Mithawan hill torrent command area.
As the farmers do not use external inputs in subsistence farming; therefore, the returns from the field crops are also marginal.


*Problem solution*

There is a need to build a database of spate irrigation in the country. Currently, there is very little academic research regarding key aspects of spate irrigation. Wherever feasible, spate irrigation should be augmented with judicious groundwater use.
Improvement in indigenous vegetables, trees and fodder should be included in research program for improving the intended benefits. In most of the areas as the produce from the fields are obtained without using any chemical, there is a huge potential for developing commodity specific organic markets.
Thal and Cholistan Development Authorities, rod kohi development authorities on at least province level should be initially established having experts from disciplines of agriculture, livestock, health, forestry and education etc. There should be concrete efforts for promoting the focus on fodder, pulses, oilseeds and wheat etc. using available water supply.



*Scientific solutions*


Research should be focused on breeding crop cultivars that can extract water from deeper soil depths.
Creating awareness and coordination among all the society groups is need of the time. On farm water management through active involvement of irrigation, engineering, conservation, agriculture and extension departments etc. can bring a significant change.
Research should also be focused on developing drought tolerant fruit plants like Beri and Dates. There is potential of planting more forest trees in spate irrigated areas. This will also reduce the soil erosion and avoid negative consequences of climate change besides other benefits.
Low cost drinking water technologies for humans and livestock consumption should be taken into account on priority basis. As the area is drought prone with water scarcity, hence growing crops through high efficiency irrigation systems like drip irrigation can bring fruitful results where applicable.
Engineering and agricultural faculties of universities should incorporate spate irrigation curriculum for capacity building and preparing scientific brains in future perspective. It is of utmost importance to include spate irrigated area into national development plan.
An integrated approach unveiling all these aspects will definitely promise uplift in the socio-economic lives of poorest of the poor farmers in country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand dam*

The Mohmand dam is being developed approximately 48km north of Peshawar at the intersection of Mohmand and Charsadda district.

The Mohmand Dam project will include a 213m-high concrete-faced rock-filled dam and two 3,317m-long low-level river diversion outlets with a diameter of 15m. The dam will feature seven radial gates with a width of 15m and height of 21m.

The reservoir will have a storage capacity of 1,594 million cubic metres (Mcm). It is expected to provide irrigation, drinking water facilities, and electricity generation. Peshawar city will receive 13.32Mcm of water upon completion of the project.

Mohmand dam will also irrigate 16,737 acres of cultivable area The left bank will cultivate 9,017 acres and the right bank will cultivate 7,720 acres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kiala Dam , Havelian
District Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The federal government is providing funds for the construction of *60 small, medium, large and recharge dam project*s in the country through Federal Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) aimed at providing water for irrigation and drinking purposes.

According to sources privy to the information, the accumulative live storage capacity of these dams was about 8,683,699 acre-feet whereas as many as 17 dams’ projects were likely to be completed during the current fiscal year (FY).

Some of the projects include small dams in Tehsil Dobandi, Gulistan Killa, Bhundaro storage dam, Dosi dam Pasni, Darah dam Khuzadar, Mangi dam Quetta, Mara Tangi dam Loralai, Tuk dam Tehsil Wadh, Anjeeri dam Nushko, Azdhakhoi dam, Baghi dam Naushki, delay actions dams in Siaro Hazar Ganji Nal, a small dam at Sardari Goz Darkhalo, small dam Kunji Ferzabad, and Sukleji dam etc.

Work on other projects including Mohmad, Diamer Basha, Kurram Tangi, Nai Gaj and Naulong dams was also being carried out.

Sources said it was a fact that per capita water availability in Pakistan which in 1951 was 5,260 m3 per annum, was constantly decreasing and at present had reduced to less than 1,000 m3 per annum per capita due to an ever-increasing population.

They said that WAPDA has prepared a comprehensive plan to address water scarcity issue by storing flood water during high flow season and utilise the same during the lean season.

In last decade, WAPDA completed Mangla Dam Raising (2.88 MAF), Gomal Zam Dam (0.892 MAF), Satpara Dam (0.053 MAF) and Darawat Dam (0.089 MAF) for water storage.

Now, the authority was also planning to construct Kurram Tangi Dam Stage-II (0.90 MAF), Chiniot Dam (0.85 MAF), Shyok Dam (5.0 MAF), Akhori Dam (6.0 MAF), Dudhnial Dam (1.00 MAF), Skardu Dam (3.20 MAF) and Sindh Barrage (2.00 MAF) to cope with the issues of water shortage in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azure

*Irsa gets software for equitable water sharing*
Khaleeq KianiUpdated 09 Dec 2020
Facebook Count
Twitter Share
0




Water Accord Apportionment Tool successfully tested and used for two crop seasons. — Photo by Mohammad Asim/File
ISLAMABAD: The Indus River System Authority (Irsa) on Tuesday formally took over the Water Accord Apportionment Tool (WAA-Tool) to ensure a precise and trustworthy mechanism for seasonal planning and water sharing among the provinces.
The software tool was developed over a period of two years by the Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organisation (CSIRO) at the joint request of the Ministry of Water Resources, Irsa, Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda), provincial irrigation departments (PIDs) and the Australian government.
The tool has already been tested over the past two seasons. Irsa has, however, requested the Australian government and CSIRO to further enhance the tool to accommodate the mid-season review process, if possible.
The software, according to Irsa, is capable of supporting the water regulator, PIDs and Wapda to have their seasonal water planning as it captures undocumented procedures in a repeatable process, provides transparency and consistency in seasonal water allocation and enables more equitable and efficient sharing of water resources.
ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD



> Water Accord Apportionment Tool successfully tested and used for two crop seasons


It can provide capability to explore alternative system operational rules, bring in more transparency, efficiency and equity in water sharing and quantify impacts of different interpretations.
The water regulator said the software would help stakeholders explore the impacts of different inflow forecasts, reduced storages and climate change on provincial sharing and provide platform to support training of federal and provincial water agencies’ staff, academics, scientists and students.
The development of the tool is in line with the requirements of the National Water Policy (NWP). Para 2.9 of the NWP demands upgrade of water sector information systems for improved asset management as well as evidence and data-driven decision-making. Para 22.1 of the policy demands improvement in national information base by developing a national planning database to support an integrated information system in order to enable the planning and development of water and other related resources on a sustainable basis.
The tool captures the complete 10-day allocation process as proposed by all stakeholders. The process was agreed between the stakeholders and encoded in WAA-Tool. The tool has been successfully tested and used for Kharif 2020 and Rabi 2020-21.
ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD

“WAA-Tool is now the tool of choice for Pakistani water agencies for seasonal planning and allocation of river water,” Irsa said, adding that it forecasts rim-station inflows and performs system operation by running the reservoirs on set rules, routing flows in the river network with accompanying losses, gains, etc.
It has the capability to allocate water among the provinces on different sharing options and releasing excess water downstream Kotri, when available. It follows the same statistical and analytical techniques as manually adopted by Irsa, thus saving a lot of time by calculating an alternative system operation in a matter of seconds.
With this ease of fast computing, the tool has the capacity to calculate and present different system operation scenarios. The tool’s calculations for anticipated criteria for Rabi 2020-21 matched exactly with the assessments of Irsa and the shortage predicted by the tool was also 10 per cent.
The tool interface adopts a modern web-style one. While the first release is designed to run on desktop computers, it can be enhanced to run on a central server or in the cloud. It replicates the entire water allocation process, allows discussion on alternate sharing options like reservoir storage carry forward and provides better data management, while less experienced stakeholders can understand the allocation process quickly to help build consensus among the provinces.
ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD

Parameter settings, such as reservoir fill rates, can be easily changed to trial possible and potential combinations of climates, inflows and reservoir management. Results are stored using a database management system that guarantees its integrity.
Since 1991, water resources in the Indus River System have been shared among the four provinces according to the Water Apportionment Accord 1991 which describes broad water-sharing principles but not the precise mechanism of how these principles are to be executed in the seasonal planning process.









Irsa gets software for equitable water sharing


Water Accord Apportionment Tool successfully tested and used for two crop seasons.



www.dawn.com


----------



## ghazi52

*Simly Dam Islamabad under construction in 1970*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Rawal Lake, Islamabad in 1970's*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

1972

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Mohmand dam is being developed approximately 48km north of Peshawar at the intersection of Mohmand and Charsadda district.

The Mohmand Dam hydropower project will include a 213m-high concrete-faced rock-filled dam and two 3,317m-long low-level river diversion outlets with a diameter of 15m. The dam will feature seven radial gates with a width of 15m and height of 21m.

The reservoir will have a storage capacity of 1,594 million cubic metres (Mcm). It is expected to provide irrigation, drinking water facilities, and electricity generation. Peshawar city will receive 13.32Mcm of water upon completion of the project.

Mohmand dam will also irrigate 16,737 acres of cultivable area The left bank will cultivate 9,017 acres and the right bank will cultivate 7,720 acres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*FWO has mobilized construction team for the execution of Dadocha Dam today. 
*
The project will be completed in two and half years Inshah Allah and would supply 35 Million Gallons of water per day to the residents of Rawalpindi and adjoining areas. This would reduce our reliance on tube wells and improve surface level storages. 

Dam will also contribute positively towards ecology of the area, increasing green cover and development of an excellent tourism spot for the twin cities. Representatives of Punjab Irrigation Department, Revenue and Civil Administration were also present on the work site.

Courtesy: FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kotri Barrage on River Indus, connects Hyderabad with Jamshoro district. The barrage was completed in 1955. Kotri Barrage is used to control water flow in the River Indus for irrigation and flood control purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khesana Mori the place of Greenery, Water Canals. Whenever you cross from here just stop for few minutes and enjoy its beauty. 
Located on Hyderabad to Mirpurkhas road in Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Jalalpur Irrigation Project*

Construction Canal from Rasul Barrage located along right bank of River Jhelum. 
It will enhanced agricultural production on 79750 Hectare & will benefit 200,000 rural people

Length of canal: 200 KM
Cost: $274.63 Million

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PROJECT UPDATE: 𝗞𝘂𝗿𝗿𝗮𝗺 𝗧𝗮𝗻𝗴𝗶 𝗗𝗮𝗺 𝗣𝗿𝗼𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁 (𝗦𝘁𝗮𝗴𝗲-𝟭)

It is a component of the Federal Govt’s least cost energy generation water storage development strategy, located in North Wazirstan District.

Work on stage-1 is in progress which includes Kaitu Wier Irrigation & Power Component; scheduled for completion by end Nov 2021.

It will help irrigate 16,830 acres of land in addition to hydel power generation of 18.4 MW

Credits: FWO


----------



## ghazi52

*83.4 MW Kurram Tangi Dam (Stage-1) Project*

Work on stage-1 is in progress which includes Kaitu Wier Irrigation & Power Component; scheduled for completion by end Nov 2021.

It will help irrigate 16,830 acres of land in addition to hydel power generation of 18.4 MW..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government has completed the construction of Kundal Dam in Swabi, meant to irrigate over 13,000 acres of barren land and become another tourists attraction of the province.

Kundal dam in Swabi would also control floods during the monsoon season and meet the water needs of locals. Tourists will enjoy the beauty of the dam. Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government has completed it’s construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*‏32 ارب روپے کی لاگت سے زیر تعمیر جلالپور کینال سسٹم پر تیزی سے کام جاری:*​
*سسٹم میں 116 کلومیٹر لمبی مین نہر جبکہ 210 کلومیٹر ملحقہ چھوٹی نہریں بنائی جارہی ہیں جس سے جہلم اور خوشاب کے 80 سے زائد دیہات کی تقریبا1 لاکھ 70 ہزار ایکڑ اراضی سیراب ہوگی*​*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Water Channel in a Soda Lake (Soda Lakes are different from Saline Lakes). It is located at Hamun-e-Lowra, near Dalbandin, Balochistan.

Tahir Khan Kayani 










*Saline lakes* (_i.e.,_ bodies of water that have salinities in excess of 3 grams per litre) are widespread and occur on all continents, including Antarctica. Saline lakes include the largest lake in the world, the Caspian Sea; the lowest lake, 

*

Salt lakes *form when the water flowing into the lake, containing salt or minerals, cannot leave because the lake is endorheic (terminal). The water then evaporates, leaving behind any dissolved salts and thus increasing its salinity, making a salt lake an excellent place for salt production. 

High salinity will also lead to a unique halophilic flora and fauna in the lake in question; sometimes, in fact, the result may be an absence or near absence of life near the salt lake

If the amount of water flowing into a lake is less than the amount evaporated, the lake will eventually disappear and leave a dry lake (also called playa or salt flat).

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

𝐃𝐚𝐝𝐡𝐨𝐜𝐡𝐚 𝐃𝐚𝐦 - 𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐠𝐫𝐞𝐬𝐬 𝐨𝐟 𝐖𝐨𝐫𝐤
Works are being executed at different places on various components of the Dam which is so important to address the water scarcity issue of Rawalpindi








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=838784770020407

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

تاریخی ندی "گاج " 






جس کا مسلسل ذکر #بلوچی کلاسیکل عہد کی شاعری میں ملتی ھے

Gaaj means ‘roar, thunder or loud noise’, in Balochi.
Its roar can be heard from miles, especially during heavy monsoon rains.
The hill streams and ******** originating from Khuzdar pour into the river Gaaj.
Flowing through the mountainous area of Khuzdar in Balochistan, the river crosses the Sindh-Balochistan border

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

DIK, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Sindh Pakistan. 3 Water Canals distributed from Khesana Wah / Canal and going together like friends forever. A good example or Irrigation system in Sindh. Shot taken near Khesana Mori.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

3 in 1

1.....Tarbela Dam
2.....Ghazi Barotha Canal
3.....My Home town

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chotiari Dam water reservoir situated near Sanghar town in Sindh. It was constructed at Baqar Lake in December 2002. You can also see fishing nets here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Every year due to flooding in Rud Kohis, DG Khan canal would have cracks. To improve the situation, a siphon is now being constructed on RD 242 of DG Khan Canal so that the water of Rud Kohi can pass safely.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=127267182600648

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Dadocha Dam is in full swing. Upon its completion it will provide 35 Million Gallons of water per day to the residents of Rawalpindi and adjoining area


Credits: FWO







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=152037863300844

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PROJECT UPDATE: 𝗞𝘂𝗿𝗿𝗮𝗺 𝗧𝗮𝗻𝗴𝗶 𝗗𝗮𝗺 𝗣𝗿𝗼𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁 (𝗦𝘁𝗮𝗴𝗲-𝟭)

Aerial view of various ongoing works on Stage-1 of this important project shows that works are Alhamdolillah progressing smoothly. 

The project includes construction of Kaitu Weir, Irrigation channels & Power Component

© FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dhok Tahlian Dam is located near village Dhok Tahlian 20 km away from Chakwal, Punjab, Pakistan. The dam completed in 2001 is 83.45 ft high and has a gross reservoir capacity of 1,938,000 m³ and a gross command area of 323.88 km².

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Are we using dripping technology, anywhere?


----------



## ghazi52

fitpOsitive said:


> Are we using dripping technology, anywhere?




Yes.


..............................................................
*Drip irrigation system getting popular due to rising water shortage*

Reuters
October 1, 2020


MARI: Obaidur Rehman hoped to grow water-hungry cucumbers and capsicum peppers on land he had bought in an arid area of eastern Pakistan — but the available water wasn’t sufficient for traditional irrigation.

So the 56-year-old farmer tried something new: A drip irrigation system, supported by a government initiative.

The system delivers small amounts of water only where needed, and has helped him get higher yields on his farm near Mari than on flood-irrigated land he owns elsewhere in Punjab.

The switch, besides allowing him to farm with 60 per cent less water, has cut the fertiliser he needs in half as less is washed away and wasted, Rehman said.
“Drip irrigation has come as a divine help to me in this arid area,” he said, sitting in a shed on his farm.


> The method helps farmers use 60pc less water


Rehman is among a growing number of farmers in Pakistan who are turning to water-saving drip irrigation and sprinklers, which agricultural experts say can support yields in regions where seasonal rains are no longer a reliable source of water.

Farmers flood their fields to irrigate their crops, said Pervaiz Amir, director of the Pakistan Water Partnership (PWP), a non-governmental organisation.
*
A nine-year government effort to cut water waste, launched in 2012-2013,* has so far helped 7,000 small-scale farmers make the move to water-efficient irrigation, said Malik Muhammad Akram, head of the Punjab Agriculture Department’s water management programme.

Over the past 30 years, Pakistan has gone from a country enjoying an abundance of water to one facing increasing water stress.


Between 1990 and 2015, the amount of water available per person dropped from just over 2,170 cubic metres to about 1,300 cubic metres, according to a 2017 report by the United Nations Development Programme.
That was the result of rapid population growth, urbanisation, industrialisation and water-intensive agricultural practices, combined with growing climate impacts, the report said.


Agriculture today contributes about one-fifth of Pakistan’s GDP, according to a study published last year by the World Bank. But Muhammad Arif Goheer, an agriculture expert at the Global Change Impact Studies Centre in Islamabad, a climate change think-tank, said changing patterns of monsoon and winter rains are a big problem for rain-fed farms in arid areas.

Increasingly, farmers either do not get rain when they need it or get too much rain when their crops need dry conditions, he said.

But access to water-efficient irrigation can give farmers in arid regions a reliable water source and also allow them to grow high-value crops, such as olives and grapes, that often require more water, Goheer said.

The Punjab government’s Rs67.5 million ($407,300) project provides subsidies for small-scale farmers to install sprinklers and drip irrigation systems, some using solar power to run them.

With the motto “more crop per drop”, the Punjab Irrigated-Agriculture Productivity Improvement Project, run in partnership with the World Bank, aims to have new irrigation systems installed on 120,000 acres of farmland by next year.

Akram, of the agriculture department, said that so far 66,000 acres of land have been switched to water-efficient systems.

Nearly half of that was barren land that has been put back into use as a result of the project in three water-scarce areas, Potohar, Thal and Cholistan, he said.

Work has already started on converting another 11,000 acres of land over to new irrigation methods, he added.
On average, drip irrigation and sprinkler systems use at least 50 per cent less water than flood irrigation, Akram said.

But sprinklers and drip irrigation do not work for all farmers, noted Amir of the PWP.
After farmers lay the pipes for the irrigation systems, they must remain undisturbed for four or five years because digging them up and moving them is so expensive, he explained.

With vegetable and orchard farming, farmers can leave the pipes where they are, but for other popular crops, like rice, wheat and cotton, pipes need to be removed for ploughing and land preparation prior to each new crop, he said.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> ..............................................................
> *Drip irrigation system getting popular due to rising water shortage*
> 
> Reuters
> October 1, 2020
> 
> 
> MARI: Obaidur Rehman hoped to grow water-hungry cucumbers and capsicum peppers on land he had bought in an arid area of eastern Pakistan — but the available water wasn’t sufficient for traditional irrigation.
> 
> So the 56-year-old farmer tried something new: A drip irrigation system, supported by a government initiative.
> 
> The system delivers small amounts of water only where needed, and has helped him get higher yields on his farm near Mari than on flood-irrigated land he owns elsewhere in Punjab.
> 
> The switch, besides allowing him to farm with 60 per cent less water, has cut the fertiliser he needs in half as less is washed away and wasted, Rehman said.
> “Drip irrigation has come as a divine help to me in this arid area,” he said, sitting in a shed on his farm.
> 
> Rehman is among a growing number of farmers in Pakistan who are turning to water-saving drip irrigation and sprinklers, which agricultural experts say can support yields in regions where seasonal rains are no longer a reliable source of water.
> 
> Farmers flood their fields to irrigate their crops, said Pervaiz Amir, director of the Pakistan Water Partnership (PWP), a non-governmental organisation.
> *
> A nine-year government effort to cut water waste, launched in 2012-2013,* has so far helped 7,000 small-scale farmers make the move to water-efficient irrigation, said Malik Muhammad Akram, head of the Punjab Agriculture Department’s water management programme.
> 
> Over the past 30 years, Pakistan has gone from a country enjoying an abundance of water to one facing increasing water stress.
> 
> 
> Between 1990 and 2015, the amount of water available per person dropped from just over 2,170 cubic metres to about 1,300 cubic metres, according to a 2017 report by the United Nations Development Programme.
> That was the result of rapid population growth, urbanisation, industrialisation and water-intensive agricultural practices, combined with growing climate impacts, the report said.
> 
> 
> Agriculture today contributes about one-fifth of Pakistan’s GDP, according to a study published last year by the World Bank. But Muhammad Arif Goheer, an agriculture expert at the Global Change Impact Studies Centre in Islamabad, a climate change think-tank, said changing patterns of monsoon and winter rains are a big problem for rain-fed farms in arid areas.
> 
> Increasingly, farmers either do not get rain when they need it or get too much rain when their crops need dry conditions, he said.
> 
> But access to water-efficient irrigation can give farmers in arid regions a reliable water source and also allow them to grow high-value crops, such as olives and grapes, that often require more water, Goheer said.
> 
> The Punjab government’s Rs67.5 million ($407,300) project provides subsidies for small-scale farmers to install sprinklers and drip irrigation systems, some using solar power to run them.
> 
> With the motto “more crop per drop”, the Punjab Irrigated-Agriculture Productivity Improvement Project, run in partnership with the World Bank, aims to have new irrigation systems installed on 120,000 acres of farmland by next year.
> 
> Akram, of the agriculture department, said that so far 66,000 acres of land have been switched to water-efficient systems.
> 
> Nearly half of that was barren land that has been put back into use as a result of the project in three water-scarce areas, Potohar, Thal and Cholistan, he said.
> 
> Work has already started on converting another 11,000 acres of land over to new irrigation methods, he added.
> On average, drip irrigation and sprinkler systems use at least 50 per cent less water than flood irrigation, Akram said.
> 
> But sprinklers and drip irrigation do not work for all farmers, noted Amir of the PWP.
> After farmers lay the pipes for the irrigation systems, they must remain undisturbed for four or five years because digging them up and moving them is so expensive, he explained.
> 
> With vegetable and orchard farming, farmers can leave the pipes where they are, but for other popular crops, like rice, wheat and cotton, pipes need to be removed for ploughing and land preparation prior to each new crop, he said.


Dripping technology can save us the coming times with extreme water shortages


----------



## ghazi52

Panjnad Headworks, Bahawalpur Under Construction in 1930's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.


1958

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD:The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) met on Thursday under the chairmanship of Federal Minister for Finance and Revenue, Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh, approved various development projects.

ECNEC approved the Sindh Resilience Project (Irrigation Component) for construction of small dams to address drought prone areas of Sindh including system for improving resilience phase-II in districts of Malir (Karachi), Jamshoro, Thatta, Shaheed Benazirabad, Sukkar, Khairpur, Qambar-Shahdad Kot and Tharparkar in the Province of Sindh.

The project would be sponsored and executed by the Irrigation Department, Sindh. The source of funding includes US$ 11.50 million (7.5%) share of Sindh government and US$ 141.51 million (92.5%) loan from the World Bank while the total cost of the project has been estimated at US$ 153.01 million (Rs. 24,493.841 million).

Likewise, ECNEC also approved a Balochistan Integrated Water Resources Management and Development Project (BIWRMDP), sponsored and executed by the Irrigation Department, Balochistan.

The project would increase the agricultural production, generate employment opportunities and develop agro-based industry through Integrated Water Resource Management across 11 districts in the Balochistan province.

The proposed project would be funded by the World Bank – IDA (up to 96%) and Balochistan government and Farmer’s share (up to 4%) amounting to Rs. 14,747.74 million in total. The project is expected to be completed in 06 years.

The committee approved Basol Dam Project for Balochistan which would be sponsored by the Ministry of Water Resources and executed by the Irrigation Department, Balochistan with a total cost equal to Rs. 18,679.89 million.

ECNEC approved the Nai Gaj Dam Project (2nd revised PC-I) for District Dadu, Sindh Province at the cost of Rs. 46,980.35 million rupees. WAPDA and Irrigation Department, Sindh will be the executing agencies for the proposed project.

The main objective of the project is conservation of the available flood flows up to a gross storage capacity of 0.30 MAF and power generation of 4.2 MW. It would also help in irrigation of 56,739 acres along with controlling the soil erosion on the downstream side of the dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work on Mohmand Dam swiftly progressing. The project was inaugurated by PM Khan.
Expected year of completion is 2025.

This project will contribute heavily to the economic growth of Pakistan.

• 2 Billion 86 Crore units of electricity will be produced annually
• Peshawar, Nowshera & Charsadda will be protected from flood
• 1,80,000+ Acres will be irrigated .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Reviewing construction activities at the project, WAPDA Chairman said that* Mohmand Dam,* like all other water and hydropower projects, is instrumental for economic stability of Pakistan and social development in the country, Khyber Pakhtunknwa in particular, therefore, timely completion of this project is of paramount importance.

He directed the project management to gear up their efforts the purpose. It is the 5th highest concrete-face-rock-fill Dam (CFRD) in the world. On completion, the dam will store about 1.2-million-acre feet (MAF) of water and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Nowshera districts.

Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 18,237 acres of new land will also be irrigated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam Hydro Power Project*
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, 

Excavation works has been started at Inlet Portal of Left Bank irrigation Tunnel
Irrigation Tunnel at Right Bank length is 3.5 km long along with more than 1km long access Tunnel. Similarly one irrigation tunnel is located at Right bank which is almost 5 km long with 746m access tunnel.
These tunnels will provide irrigation water to the area and small powerhouse is proposed to generate 4.3MW power from these tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

12 lakh acres feet water storage with one lakh and 76 thousand acres of land irrigating.
800 Mega watt electricity will be produced, the second major plan after 51 years of Tarbela Dam in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. *Mohmand Dam Project* will be completed in 2025. Work in progress.

12لاکھ ایکڑ فٹ پانی ذخیرہ ایک لاکھ 76ہزار ایکڑ زمین سیراب۔
800میگا واٹ بجلی پیدا ہوگی، خیبر پختونخوا میں تربیلا ڈیم کے 51 سال بعد دوسرا بڑا منصوبہ مہمند ڈیم۔
جس کی تعمیر اہمیت کی حامل ہے۔ منصوبہ 2025 میں مکمل ہوگا۔کام زوروں شور سے جاری ہے۔

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kurram Tangi Dam ( Stage-1 )

Work on Feeder Tunnel (1.4 Km), Power House and Spaira Ragha Canal is in full swing. Overall progress is 57%. All efforts are being made to complete project within timeframe in a challenging security environment. 
Credits: FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mangla lake


----------



## ghazi52

The extension of Baran Dam in Bannu district which will bring thousands acres of barren land under cultivation in the area and will also serve as a tourist spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Belar Dam
around 50 km NE of Gwadar
Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

canal from Indus at Sukkur.


----------



## ghazi52

*Bolan Pass*

Bibi Nani mountain Ridge.
The area offers one of the most enticing water spots in Balochistan.
In rainy season, these water channels are unstoppable.
*The water can easily be dammed here.*.





Toba Kakar Range.

Facing north.. Panorama

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Over a Millenium old Living Heritage Tradition, Dying fast..





It's a gravity fed, underground water channel, the holes at regular intervals provide access for maintenance. The water can be transported over long distances without significant evaporation in an otherwise dry and arid region.
Perhaps, few can be saved as Museums..





(Near Mastung, around 40km South of Quetta City)


----------



## ghazi52

*Nari River (near Sibi, Balochistan)*







" With the exception of eastern side of the Marri-Bugti country, the drainage of the whole this area is carried off by the Nari, which in traversing the Marri country is known as the Beji. On the South it is joined by three considerable hill ********, the Chakar or Talli, the Lahri, and the Chhatr. All of these streams are subject to high floods, especially in July and August. when the fertile lands of Kachhi are irrigated from them." (Imperial Gazetteer of India, v. 22, p. 337, 1908 CE)

*Nari River Basin*

1. The Nari Basin covers ~20 percent of Balochistan and is the largest river basin in the province.

2. Its stratigraphy is complex with lateral variations in contemporaneous sedimentation across five geological zones and parent geology characterized by zones of convergence and slip faulting.

3. Alluvial deposits in the central and lower parts of the valleys consist of layers of clay, gravel, silt, sand or an admixture of these materials. Mean annual rainfall across the basin varies from 150 to 350 mm.

4. The river terminates in Hamal Lake with periodic overflows into Manchar Lake.

5. There are two important protected areas in the basin: the Ziarat Juniper Biosphere Reserve and Wam Games Reserve.

(Balochistan Integrated Water Resources Management and Development Project, 2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Keenjhar Lake , Canal and Indus River
Thatta, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Wali Tangi Dam*

Around 25 km east of Quetta Balochistan
Constructed in 1960s, elevation around (8,350 ft)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Built in 1946, Jinnah Barrage (Kalabagh Headworks) on River Indus was last of the major irrigation structures built by the British in India.

It was also called Glancy Barrage, named after the then Governor of Punjab. The gate mechanism was manufactured in Amritsar workshop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Taunsa Barrage , Dera Ghazi khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kundal Dam is located in District Swabi. 
The dam is supplying water for irrigation to fertile the barren land and control the floods as well as to fulfill water scarcity in the area.
The dam is 48m high dam, having length 320m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

"Sailaba" (Hill Torrent Spate Irrigation System).







"Spate irrigation system of Sailaba agriculture provides livelihood for a large number of resource-poor farmers in fragile arid environments of the Balochistan province. In Pakistan there are over 1.45 million hectares under Sailaba system (Khan1987, cited by van Steenbergen 1997), whereas recent estimates indicate that the potentialcommand area is around 2.0 million hectares (PARC 1995)"
Between Quetta and Kalat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful view of the Warsak Dam, built on River Kabul.
Date: 08 Feb.1961
Photo contributed by: Mr.Azmat Ullah






Warsak Dam was completed under the Colombo Plan in two phases and financed by the Canadian Government. The first phase was completed in 1960 and consisted of the construction of the dam. Irrigation tunnels and installation of four power generating units, each of 40 MW capacity with 132 kV transmission system, were also completed in 1960. 

Two additional generating units of 41.48 MW capacity each were added in 1980-81 in the second phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Farmers need to opt for latest irrigation technology*

Growers body suggests Sindh should install telemetry system on all canals


Usman Hanif
May 11, 2021







PHOTO: REUTERS

*KARACHI: *In order to develop an efficient irrigation system, the government should help farmers in Sindh to opt for latest technology.

“When the environment changes, the first area to get affected is the agriculture sector, which in Pakistan uses 90% of water,” said Aamer Hayat Bhandara, Co-Founder of Agriculture Republic - a small farmer support network for finding innovative policy and practical solutions to national food security and climate change challenges.

Out of that 90% water, 80% was used by five major crops in Pakistan which included wheat, rice, cotton, maize and sugarcane, he said.

Bhandara highlighted that Pakistan’s productivity in terms of irrigation was one of the lowest in the world as a majority of the farmers used the ancient flood irrigation system. “The country’s watercourse system needs a complete overhaul,” he emphasised. The government of Sindh, with support of the federal government, should install a telemetry system on all the 14 offtake canals linked with barrages, suggested the Sindh Abadgar Board (SAB).

Real-time information of the flow of canals would improve governance, enhance transparency and efficiency, it said.

SAB Senior Vice President Mehmood Nawaz Shah stated that it was now believed that freshwater flow was the only water that was recharged in aquifers, wells, etc. “Therefore, focus should be on farm water efficiency.”

Moreover, in addition to the World Bank’s ongoing programme for drip and sprinkler irrigation, the lining of watercourses should be increased and at least 75% of 57,500 watercourses should be targeted, Shah stated.

“In addition to this, irrigation infrastructure, including gates, structures, etc is not in optimum condition, therefore new systems such as mechanically operated gates should be installed and damaged structures should be repaired,” he suggested.

Sindh Chamber of Agriculture President Miran Muhammad Shah urged the Sindh government to invest in solar systems for the agriculture sector. A vast area of Sindh agricultural land was irrigated by tube wells which did not get electricity regularly from the grid due to load-shedding, he said.

Sindh being the southernmost province is affected by the polluted water coming from Balochistan and Punjab and therefore, it has affected the Indus River, which is now considered as one of the most polluted rivers in the world.

Along with the Indus River, the system linked with it like the aquifers, wells and lakes is also affected, according to SAB. The board suggested that one-window operation - where immediate approvals were given for electricity, drainage, loan and other facilities - should be initiated for the industry for storage in controlled atmosphere, fruit and vegetable processing, etc.


_Published in The Express Tribune, May 11th, 2021._


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese irrigation solutions energizing Pakistan’s agriculture sector*

May 11, 2021

brecoder.com.pk







Li Huijuan, senior engineer at National Water-saving Irrigation Engineering and Technology Research Centre (Xinjiang) has said that the irrigation solutions promoted by a Chinese company have proved a success in demonstration zones in Pakistan.


BEIJING: The irrigation solutions promoted by a Chinese company have proved a success in demonstration zones in Pakistan. But a lack of investments has made it hard to popularise the efficient irrigation solutions, said Li Huijuan, senior engineer at National Water-saving Irrigation Engineering and Technology Research Centre (Xinjiang) and manager of the International Water-saving Department at Xinjiang Tianye Group.

This view is echoed by Dr Gong Shihong, Deputy-Director of Department of Irrigation and Drainage, China Institute of Water Resources and Hydropower Research (IWHR).

A single company is too fragile to transform the entire sector. The Pakistani government should incentivise more companies to invest in the popularisation of efficient irrigation solutions, said Dr Gong, who led a delegation to hold training sessions on high efficient irrigation in Pakistan.

A second factor lies in the limited range of efficient irrigation solutions available in Pakistan, Ms Li told CEN.
Although the government of Punjab has worked with World Bank to subsidise small-scale farmers to install sprinklers and drip irrigation systems, enormous farmers still refrain from adopting such efficient irrigation systems because of the high maintenance costs ensued.

Ms Li explained, Pakistani farmers tend to use irrigation accessories such as drip tapes and drippers from European countries, which is six times the cost of Chinese solutions and is beyond the price range of the farmers.
Pipes need to be removed for ploughing and land preparing prior to each crop and this puts a heavy burden on the farmers who already struggle financially to install the irrigation system, Dr Gong further elaborated. In essence, there has been a lack of communication between Chinese and Pakistani enterprises in this regard. To motivate more farmers to use efficient irrigation solutions and further popularise the “more crop per drop” efficient irrigation campaign in Pakistan, more affordable and desirable high efficient irrigation solutions should be introduced to the Pakistani market.

The key lies in boosting the communication between Chinese and Pakistani irrigation companies, said Dr Gong.

“Chinese high efficient irrigation solutions hold great potential to help popularise the drip irrigation in Pakistan. Chinese irrigation tapes will greatly bring down the maintenance costs of the drip system which requires regular maintenance. Unlike European machines, our irrigation systems are relatively easier to operate because we adapt the machines to the needs and requirements of the farmers wherever possible.”

Cooperation between Chinese and Pakistani irrigation companies in this regard will familiarise more farmers with affordable, desirable Chinese irrigation solutions and motivate more farmers to adopt efficient irrigation.

Realising the importance of B2B communication, Xinjiang Tianye signed a strategic memorandum of understanding with the Fatima Group in October, 2019, Ms Li revealed.

With the support of the Fatima Group, Tianye’s irrigation technologies have been introduced to Bela, Balochistan and are likely to find their way in more farmlands in the future, said Ms Li. Dr Gong said, an International Cooperation Office has been recently established by a Chinese water-saving association to facilitate and promote more such cooperation.

The office will serve as a bridge between Chinese and Pakistani irrigation enterprises by exploring the needs of Pakistani people and companies and communicating them to Chinese companies so that they can provide customised irrigation solutions for Pakistan, commented Dr Gong.

Government-level promotion will also be part of the answer to an efficient irrigation-oriented future. “In China’s case, the government promotes the efficient irrigation technology and encourages the investments from companies which in return introduce irrigation technologies to farmers.

This cycle is further strengthened at later stages when the farmers relish in the advantages of the efficient irrigations and motivate companies to innovate themselves. This will hold true for Pakistan.” stated Dr Gong.


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction one of the dams in Quetta city. Along with few more water dams and rest steps, we are doing best to cater to the future and current needs of Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Panjnad Headworks, Bahawalpur Under Construction in 1930's.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* RIVERS of Pakistan * 

1. Jhelum and Chenab, rivers meet at Trimmu.

2. All rivers of Punjab enter into river Indus at Kot Mithan.

3. River Indus is also known as , Abaseen river, Attock river and, Skardu river.

4. The smallest river of Pakistan is Ravi.

5. The longest river of Pakistan is Indus.

6. The total length of river Indus is 2900km.





7. The total length of river Ravi is 715km.




8. Harrapa city is situated on the bank of Ravi.




9. The river in Pakistan whose annual flow is twice, that of the Nile is river Indus.




10. The Indus River rises from Tibet.




11. There are seven rivers, flow in Baluchistan,.




12. Hingol is the largest river of Baluchistan.




13. Indus River ends at Arabian Sea,.




14. There are four rivers, flow in Sindh,.




15. Panjkora River, is located in KPK.




16. There are five rivers flow, in Punjab.




17. There are eight rivers flow in KPK.




18. Bolan River, is located in Baluchistan.




19. Baran River, is located in Sindh.




20. Most of the country’s rivers flow into Indus River.




21. There are twenty four rivers in Pakistan.




22. Dasht River, is located in Baluchistan.




23. Porali River, is located in Baluchistan.




24. Gomal and Karam rivers, are located in KPK.




25. Indus River is called Nile ,of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Work in progress in Sadeqia Canal Division . Old public system is being restored after years . 

This will provide water to the dry and barren land of Bahawalnagar and its restoration will cultivate 60,000 acres of land .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Simly Dam Islamabad under construction in 1970.

Courtesy : Chaudhary Fakhar Zaman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

05 June,2021
The executive committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC), which met here with the Federal Minister for Finance and Revenue Shaukat Tarin in the chair, approved following

Gish Kaur Storage Dam was also approved at the total cost of Rs11.789 billion. The dam will have a storage capacity of 0.04580 Million Acre Feet (MAF) and will provide irrigation facilities to 13,800 acres of land. The project is expected to be completed by 2025.

The construction of the Panjgur Storage Dam Project was also approved at the total cost of Rs12.870 billion. The Ministry of Water Resources will sponsor the project which is located on the Rakhshan River.

Furthermore, the ECNEC also approved the Awaran Dam Project at the total cost of Rs14.86 billion. The project will be sponsored by the Ministry of Water Resources, whereas the Irrigation Department of the Government of Balochistan will execute the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Barrages In Sindh

Guddu Barrage

Location and Brief Story:*

The Barrage is situated 10 miles north-west of Kashmore and about 100 miles upstream of Sukkur Barrage on River Indus, almost at the northern boundary of Sindh Province. The Barrage has been designed for providing assured water supply and improvement and extension of Irrigation facilities of Sindh and Baluchistan areas, which were being irrigated by inundation canals, the supplies of which were depending on uncertain fluctuating water levels of River Indus. The construction of head works was completed in the year 1962. The whole area commanded by the Guddu Barrage designed non-perennial.

Of the four feeders off-taking from this Barrages, two feeders on the right bank namely the discharge canal and Begari Sindh Feeder provide water for rice cultivation and the third feeder, namely Pat Canal on the right bank and Ghotki on the left bank are designed for dry crop cultivation. The pace of growth in agriculture on this Barrage has been satisfactory and in fact almost all the feeders in Sindh are working for beyond their designed capacity in order to satisfy the growing needs of the farmers. The project was planned to be completed in all respects earlier but due to financial constraints, some works costing Rs.238.8 million are still to be completed


*Sukkur Barrage


Location and Brief Story.*

It is situated across River Indus, about 300 miles North East of Karachi. The Barrage is built on River Indus about 3 miles below the Railway Bridge, or the Sukkur Gorge. The idea of Sukkur Barrage, Barrage was conceived by Mr. C.A .Fife, in the year 1868, however, the project was finally sanctioned in 1923. The Head Works and Canals were completed by 1932. The Sukkur Barrage, is the pride of Pakistan’s Irrigation system and his the largest single Irrigation work of its kind in the whole world.

This Barrage which is the backbone of the economy of the entire Country through its net-work of Canals providing Irrigation supplies or an area of 7.63 million acres which forms approximately 25% of total canal irrigated area of the country. The Nara canal which is one of the 7 Canals off taking from this Barrage is the longest canal of this country, carrying discharge almost equal to that of Thames River at London and its bed width which is 346 ft. is 1 ½ (one and half) times as big as of Suez Canal.

In fact Nara Canal is not a man-made canal has it was the southern-most part of Hakro River which emanated from the foot hills of Sutlej which after traversing through the Punjab and Bhawalpur Plains joined Nara through Raini River, the remnants of which are still exiting in Ghotki Taluka. This Canal caters for an area of 2.3 million acres which is nearly equivalent to the entire Sindh area settled on Guddu Barrage alone.

The next largest canal is Rohri Canal which through slightly shorter in length than Nara Canal is yet taking discharge much more than the former. It has culture-able area of 2.6 million acres settled for Irrigation. Cotton crop, wheat crop and sugar-cane crop are the main crops grown on this canal system. All the four canals on the left and two canals on the right bank of River Indus are perennial canals, delivering Irrigation supplies all the year round. 

The seventh canal namely, Rice Canal on the right side is a seasonal canal which flows only in Kharif Season and is designed for rice cultivation. The N.W. Canal on the right bank provides perennial Irrigation for an area of 9.65 Lac acres out of which 1.84 Lac acres are situated in Baluchistan Province, receiving Irrigation supplies from the canals which originate from the Barrages in Sindh and feed the areas in both the provinces.

*Kotri Barrage

Location and Brief History:*

Kotri Barrage is situated 3 miles North of Hyderabad City. The project was sanctioned a few months before the dawn of independence in 1947. The Head works, were completed in 1955, and the left bank no perennial canals received weir controlled supplies the same year while Akram wah (Perennial) was made operational in 1958. On the Right Bank one single canal, Kalri Bagar Feeder off takes and it started functioning for first time in year 1958.

Four feeder canals, three on the left and one on the right bank of River Indus off-take from this Barrage and deliver assured Irrigation Water supplies for an area of 3.0 million acres. The feeder on the right, namely, Kalri Bagar Feeder has a unique designed where the Keenjhar Lake forms the integral Part of the canal system. The Kalri Bagar Feeder upper puts its water at the Northern end of Keenjhar Lake, whereas Kalri Bagar Feeder draws its supplies from Southern end of the Lake at Chillya. This Feeder fives Irrigation supplies to an area which is partly designed to receive perennial supplies and partly seasonal supplies. It is major sources of perennial water supplies for the Metropolis of Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Multipurpose Dam *project coming along at a staggering pace due to relentless efforts by FWO work force. Once online in 2022 the Dam will see 18 Megawatt of power generation and 41Kms of irrigation canals capable of irrigating 16400 acres of land under stage 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of Khairpur City of Sindh. 
Buildings, water canals, green nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Chotiari Dam is an artificial water reservoir, constructed in December 2002. Situated 35 km away from the Sanghar town in Sindh Pakistan. The main purpose of the reservoir construction was to store water during the monsoon period and supply it mainly for Rabi crops in winter.
https://twitter.com/emnpk/status/1400482410362376203/photo/1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403007415147134982

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Government to sign agreement to build small intermediate dams.*

In a bid to utilize water resources in an efficient manner, the Punjab government signed an agreement to build small and intermediate dams in the province.

According to details, the memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed between the provincial Irrigation ministry and NESPAK in a ceremony, which was also attended by CM Punjab Usman Buzdar.

Under the MoU, a feasibility study would be carried out using modern drone technique for the construction of small and intermediate dams at 13 hill ********.

Shedding light on the project, CM Punjab Usman Buzdar said that the pilot project for the construction of the reservoirs would begin in June this year.

“The water reservoirs will help in providing water to 200,000 acres of land, besides also minimizing the impact and losses from floods,” he said.

It is pertinent to mention here that other than Punjab province, small and big dams have been planned and established in other parts of the country also to ensure better utilization of water resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Sajad Restaurant Khairpur. It was developed by District Govt Khairpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Balochistan Govt is Constructing 49 New Dams in the Province.*

In a bid to irrigate thousands of acres of land, the government of Balochistan has decided to construct around 49 new dams having an estimated cost of Rs. 6.451 billion in the fiscal year 2021-22.
According to the details, the construction of these dams would help reduce water scarcity and improve groundwater levels in certain areas.

The provincial government will initiate the construction of new dams in near future, expedite the construction work on the development of dams and increase the allocation in the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) of the current financial year.

In the financial year 2021-22, Rs. 298 million has been allocated for the construction of the Awaran Dam and the development of the Command Area from a total estimated cost of Rs. 1.492 billion to harvest rainwater as the area was dependent on groundwater,” an official said.

Rs. 860.868 million has been spent by the government on the development of Phase II of the Command Area Development of Mirani Dam and Sabkazai Dam and Rs. 572.682 million has been reserved for Command Areas of these dams in Phase III

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*WAPDA started construction work on the extension of Kachhi Canal*

Expansion of Kachhi Canal will be done through three different contracts at a cost of Rs 19.50 billion.

Under the extension, 40 km long main canal will be constructed, 32 km long sub-canal irrigation system will be constructed.
Expansion of Kachhi Canal will be completed in August 2022, 30,000 acres of land in Dera Bugti district will be irrigated.

June 24, 2021: WAPDA has started construction work on the expansion of Kachhi Canal Project.
The Turtle Canal will be expanded through three different contracts. The expansion will cost Rs 19.50 billion, under which

A 40 km long main canal will be constructed. In addition, an irrigation system consisting of 32 km long sub-canals will also be constructed. The construction work will be completed by August 2022. After the expansion of Kachhi Canal, another 30,000 acres of land in Dera Bugti district of Balochistan province will be irrigated.

It may be mentioned that WAPDA has already completed 363 km long main canal and 81 km long irrigation system under the Kachi Canal project. Its command area covers 72,000 acres of land. The capacity is 6,000 cusecs which starts from Taunsa Barrage in Muzaffargarh district of Punjab and enters Balochistan through Dera Bugti district.

The Kachhi Canal project is important for the eradication of poverty and extremism in the backward and remote areas of the province through the development of agriculture, agro-based industries in Balochistan. The construction of the Kachhi Canal has made a positive difference in the lives of people in the backward areas of Sui and Dera Bugti.

Courtesy WAPDA
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Managing water scarcity is a function of judicious use in agriculture — not demanding additional supplies*

July 2, 2021
Ali Tauqeer Sheikh 

The writer is an expert on climate change and development.

PAKISTAN’S water leadership has brought the country’s water security to the brink. Supply-side management has historically driven our water institutions. Primarily designed to distribute water, a resource that was once available in abundance, these institutions have continued to build one case after the other for higher water quantities, at no or very little cost to themselves, instead of finding ways of efficiently managing unbelievably large quantities they already have at their disposal in both Punjab and Sindh.

Water-related institutions have become bystanders in the face of long-term critical trends: they have closed their eyes to the changing crops and expansion of water-intensive cropping, growing urban and out-of-basin usage, and altered patterns of monsoons causing water variability. Also, agriculture has steadily moved from subsistence level to water-intensive commercial cropping, draining the country’s surface and sub-surface waters. The new agro-industries influence water decision-making at all levels. The result? Water prices are static like the fuel needle of a non-moving car.

With the Indus Waters Treaty, prestigious engineering marvels have become the key drivers of our water and nation-building policies. This fascination has dominated our water management approach. Instead of finding economic virtues in water saving and efficiency, we continue to invest in infrastructure that only help us imagine abundance. The Water Apportionment Accord (WAA) is a good example of living in this fantasy world.

The WAA laid the principles for water distribution of 114.35 MAF among the four provinces, a high-quantity figure that has never been available since 1991 when the accord was inked. This notional level is not possible unless new reservoirs are built upstream in Gilgit-Baltistan that is otherwise not a part of the accord. The undercurrent is the construction of at least one large dam for full implementation of the interprovincial agreement. In several ways, this ask is at the heart of the water conflict between Punjab and Sindh.



> Managing water scarcity is a function of judicious use in the most wasteful sector — agriculture.



The WAA has left it to the Indus River System Authority (Irsa) to figure out how to manage lesser quantities in various months for various crops. The WAA has, however, left two basic questions unaddressed: i) what if there was no agreement on the construction of new reservoirs, and ii) how the growing scarcity would be managed in the interim. 

Real life is more complex: the WAA had not envisioned the prospect of a Seraiki province in southern Punjab and the political importance of providing water through the Taunsa-Panjnad canal during acute scarcity. Also, it was not envisioned that Punjab would lose most of its 9.3 MAF water to India from the Beas, Ravi and Sutlej, leaving about 3 MAF — and that too mostly during the monsoons — to become even less flexible with Sindh in the Irsa meetings.

Irsa data shows that during 20 out of 29 years of the accord, the shortages in the Indus have fluctuated between 10 per cent and 28pc, while for the remaining nine years it was less than 9pc. 

Simply put, an average 9pc water savings in agriculture of the two provinces would have given us almost a decade without any shortfall. Or, about 28pc less water application in two provinces could help us manage within the existing water budget, without any additional storage capacity. This line of thought alone can give the accord a lease of life for another 30 years. The message for Pakistan’s water leadership is simple: managing water scarcity is a function of judicious use in the most wasteful sector — agriculture — rather than shouting at each other for additional supplies.

A series of ad hoc decisions during the 2021 pre-monsoon scarcity reveal the bankruptcy of water decision-making that vacillated between hope and despair. Knowing that the shortfall had previously touched 28pc on several occasions, it was simplistic, if not naïve, to hope that the crisis could be averted with a 10pc reduction in supplies. 

Later, the cuts were increased incrementally to 23pc and 32pc. The reservoirs were allowed to hit dead level knowing that refilling can jeopardise canal flows risking Kharif crops and halt energy production in Tarbela during the peak demand season. Instead of taking responsibility for poor policies, Irsa blamed continued low temperatures in Skardu, late rains in the upper reaches and climate change.

Concurrently, Irsa took several last-minute but important decisions that in future can serve as the basis for long-term scarcity management by the provinces. This includes facilitating early sowing of wheat in Sindh during April and disallowing rice cultivation in the areas between the Guddu and Sukkur barrages. 

In fact, long-term scarcity management would require two additional steps. First, phasing out of paddy between the Sukkur and Kotri barrages; second, curtailing direct outlets downstream Guddu, particularly in the upper districts of Jacobabad and Sukkur on the one hand, and Khairpur and Naushahro Feroze on the other. Over-consumption there leaves precious little for the districts in the lower regions.

In the WAA’s lexicon, “record of actual average system” uses data for 1977-82 that forms the basis for Irsa to share shortfalls and surpluses. In 1991, it was the only data set available. New data sets have not been entertained. The system failed with the first serious shortfall when, in 2000, the flows shrunk to 102.73 MAF. Sindh and Punjab started invoking different clauses of the accord to get additional supplies.

Irsa created a three-tier formula for Punjab and Sindh, leaving KP and Balochistan out of this arrangement. In 20 years, Irsa has failed to convince Sindh. Going forward, it is clearly time for Irsa to break the stalemate and find some new basis for scarcity management. Oddly, Irsa still monitors surface water flows manually rather than using available telemetry technologies.
The accord is based only on the principle of historical usage for water distribution. 

Punjab and Sindh need to work together to create policy space by exploring such actions as i) economic efficiency in usage including water trade, ii) population size that relies on surface water supply, iii) special needs because of droughts, iv) environmental flows for the delta and creation of wetlands, and v) climate-induced variations in water flows.

_Published in Dawn, July 2nd, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of village Jani Buriro- Lyari near Khairpur Mir's of Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

𝐃𝐚𝐝𝐨𝐜𝐡𝐚 𝐃𝐚𝐦, 𝐑𝐚𝐰𝐚𝐥𝐩𝐢𝐧𝐝𝐢

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Spate irrigation*

Spate irrigation (from the English word spate, meaning: a. a flood or inundation. b. a river flooding its banks) uses seasonal floods of rivers, streams, ponds and lakes to fill water storage canals. If irrigation is the manipulation of water for use in growing crops, spate irrigation is perhaps the most ancient method devised. Evidence of basic spate irrigation engineering can be traced back beyond recorded history and include the Ancient Egyptian diversion of the Nile River for storage at times of heavy rainfall for use in the dryer times of the year.

In spate irrigation, water is diverted from normally dry river beds when the river is in spate. The flood water is then diverted to the fields. This may be done by free intakes, by diversion spurs or by bunds, that are built across the river bed. The flood water, typically lasting a few hours or a few days, is channeled through a network of primary, secondary and sometimes tertiary flood channels. Command areas may range from anything between a few hectares to over 25,000 hectares (62,000 acres).

*"Sailaba" (Hill Torrent Spate Irrigation System).*

"Spate irrigation system of Sailaba agriculture provides livelihood for a large number of resource-poor farmers in fragile arid environments of the Balochistan province. In Pakistan there are over 1.45 million hectares under Sailaba system (Khan1987, cited by van Steenbergen 1997), whereas recent estimates indicate that the potentialcommand area is around 2.0 million hectares (PARC 1995)"

Between Quetta and Kalat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful canal view at Charsada , Khyber Pakhtunkhw .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gajra Wah Water Canal of Nawab Shah, Sindh .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Panjnad Headworks,, Bahawalpur Under Construction in 1930's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Simly Dam*. Islamabad under construction in 1970
Courtesy : Chaudhary Fakhar Zaman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawal Dam, Islamabad.
July 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Tabai and Barkas Dams in District Khyber, KPK
On completion, an increase in irrigation supplies, Crop production and harvest water sustainably will be enhanced.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Dadhocha Dam Rawalpindi.*
Dadhocha Dam is being build by FWO to supply 35 million gallons (35 MGD) of water to Rawalpindi daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Charsadda, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

To provide million gallons of clean drinking water to the citizens of Rawalpindi, the construction of Dhaducha Dam has been started at a cost of 6.4 billion rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work on 800 MW Mohmand Dam swiftly progressing, completion in 2025.

• 2 Billion 86 Crore units will be produced annually
• Peshawar, Nowshera & Charsadda will be protected from flood
• *1,80,000+ Acres will be irrigated
• 1.293 MAF Storage Capacity*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

It is hydraulic structure for distribution of water.
It is point from where Rohri Canal splits into two canals and forms Nasser Canal which runs thru Tando Allahyar. Sindh..


----------



## ghazi52

North Waziristan, work on the small dam for irrigation and water in Kheswar area of Mirali enters the final stages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*"A Karez"*
"The Cultural Landscape of Balochistan" 
Mastung, Balochistan 








*Karez System Cultural Landscape*

*Description*


The Karez system of the Balochistan desert is a vibrant example of an ancient and still functional approach to community-based water management in an arid landscape. Karez irrigation technology was developed in arid and semi-arid areas from India and western China through the Middle East into North Africa.

The technology is believed to have originated in the 1st millennium BC in Persia from where the knowledge travelled east and westward along the Silk Route, throughout the Muslim world, arriving in Xinjiang in China during the Han dynasty (206 BC – 24 AD) and in Balochistan somewhat earlier.

Traditionally, areas of population correspond closely to the areas where karez are possible. In this way the karez, its communities and their lands and pastures combine to form an organically evolved cultural landscape, rich in meaning and perfectly adapted to its harsh environment.

Karez are constructed as a series of well-like vertical shafts, connected by sloping tunnels, which tap into subterranean water in a manner that efficiently delivers large quantities of water to the surface by gravity, without need for pumping. The first well where the water is tapped for a karez is called the mother well, and there is a zone of roughly 1,200 feet in diameter where it is forbidden to dig new wells or otherwise threaten the quality and quantity of the groundwater. The vertical shafts along the underground channel are purely for maintenance purposes, and water is used only once it emerges from the daylight point.

Karez allow water to be transported over long distances in hot dry climates without loss of much of the water to evaporation. The system has the advantage of being resistant to natural disasters such as earthquakes and floods, and to deliberate destruction in war. Furthermore, it is almost insensitive to the levels of precipitation, delivering a flow with only gradual variations from wet to dry years. A karez is environmentally sustainable as it has no additional energy requirement and, thus, has low life cycle operation and maintenance costs.

Karez are owned and maintained by the community who buy shares in it or “shabanas”, 24-hour cycles. A karez, depending upon its size, may have anywhere from 18 to 32 shabanas distributed between its shareholders, with individual claims ranging from the right to a few minutes to a week of water. A shareholder, or shareeq, is entitled to the standing of a country gentleman in the community and may sit in a jirga and weigh in on collective decisions. In this way the system of water access, distribution and use is closely linked to social structures and community identity.

Although a karez system is expensive to construct, its long-term value to the community, and thereby to the group that invested in building and maintaining it, is substantial.

Today, though the system is under threat, there are approximately 1053 functioning karezes in Balochistan having more than 22,000 lps discharge, irrigating 27,000 ha in 2012. Another 270 karez are not functioning but could be restored to use. They are located in the northwest corner of Balochistan bordering with Afghanistan and Iran. A group of four representative karez is being proposed for inclusion on the Tentative List:


Spin Tangi Kareze, District Quetta
Chashma Achozai Kareze, District Quetta
Ulasi Kareze, District Pishin
Kandeel Kareze, Muslim Bagh, District Killa Saifullah


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Irrigation system in Sindh Pakistan is being upgraded on modern lines keeping in view global environmental degradation and rapidly growing water needs. The irrigation in Sindh was intensified through the construction of barrages and development of canal irrigation system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Guddu Barrage*

1957 Started... 
1962 Completed... 
Near Kashmore , Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Dadhocha Dam.*

Rs1,173 million has been provided by the Punjab government for acquisition of additional land for Dadhocha Dam.

In 2019, the Punjab government had told the Supreme Court that it will complete the construction of the dam in 2021.

The government has allocated Rs2.8 billion to purchase the land for the dam.

The dam was proposed in 2001.

*The dam project also concerns the 35 million gallons per day (MGD) water reservoir of the dam, for supplying water to the garrison city, since the older reservoir of Rawal Dam has completed its life span of 50 years.*

The feasibility study for Dadhocha dam was approved during 2013-14, after which the irrigation department had hired consultants to move ahead with the project. In 2002, a pre-feasibility study of site No 1 was carried out by the Small Dams Organisation, which remained under active consideration for construction of the dam, the study stated, adding to secure the area required for the proposed project, a notification under Section 4 of the Land Acquisition Act, 1894 was also issued on November 3, 2010.

The area falls in the jurisdiction of three Tehsils of Rawalpindi district namely, Rawalpindi, Kahuta, and Kallar Syedan.

The two new water reservoirs over Ling River and Soan River were planned after realising the population explosion, for which the location of Dadhocha Dam over Ling River was technically evaluated and subsequently, recommended by Japan International Cooperation Agency (Jica), the petitioner said.

In August 2015, the Punjab government had declared the present site for the dam as technically and economically more feasible.

The consultant had suggested that a very narrow gorge and a natural bowl-shaped reservoir was present at the site, which was ideal for construction of the dam.

It was mentioned in the study that site No2 will have a storage capacity of 24,259 acres with 25 million gallons a day of water being supplied to the city.

The hydrology at the site is rated suitable for sustainable water supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Work in progress on the Kachhi canal - phase 2
Dera Bugti , Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kotri Barrage in the night. Also known as the Ghulam Muhammad Barrage, is a barrage on the Indus River between Jamshoro and Hyderabad in Sindh Pakistan. It was completed in 1955, used to control water flow in the Indus for irrigation and flood control purposes.

Nov 8, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Karam Tangi Dam

The completion of the first phase of the Karam Tangi Dam will bring 16 thousand 380 acres of land under cultivation and about 19 MW of affordability of electricity. 

The USAD has granted $ 81 million grant for this project while the command area of the project Italian corporation government for the development of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is giving an easy loan of 45 million dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

November 24, 2021

The ECNEC also approved Remodelling of *Warsak Canal System* in Peshawar and Nowshera districts worth Rs16.695.81 billion.

The 2nd revised PC-1 was considered on 50:50 cost sharing basis between federal and provincial government.

Any variation in the cost of the project will be borne by the provincial government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CatSultan

The way forward for Pakistan is to focus on Argiculture and Manufacturing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work on 800 MW Mohmand Dam, completion in 2025

• 2 Billion 86 Crore units will be produced annually
*• 1,80,000+ Acres will be irrigated
• 1.293 MAF Storage Capacity













*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Spate Irrigation System (Sailaba)






Location: Wahid Bakhsh Bazar , Around 40 km SSE of Panjgur city. Balochistan

At an elevation of around 3,500 ft, it's a beautiful valley with a lot of intermittent streams, masterly managed by the people, employing one of the oldest Flood Water Management Systems in the World (Sailaba).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Sukkur Barrage to remain close 15 days for renovation from Jan 06*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
December 15, 2021


Sukkur Barrage, Pakistan’s largest irrigation system, will remain closed from January 06 for 15 days for renovation and cleaning, citing the chief engineer. 

Chief Engineer of Sukkur Barrage has announced that all seven off-taking canals of the barrage will remain closed from January 06-20, 2022 and the gates of barrage will be opened for annual cleaning and renovation of the structure.

Annual renovation work of the barrage will begin as the water level will drop in the waterworks, the chief engineer said.

The barrage official said that supply of drinking water to citizens from canals will be affected during the annual closure. The citizens and the city administration have been advised to store water.

The concerned authorities have also been advised to arrange alternate drinking water supply for the city.
Sukkur Barrage have 66 gates in its structure. The waterworks will complete its 90 years since its inauguration on January 13 in year 1932 by British Viceroy of India Lord Wellington. The foundation stone of the barrage was laid on October 1923 by Bombay’s Governor George Lloyd.

Sukkur Barrage has seven off-taking canals, out of which three – Dadu Canal, Rice Canal and North Western Canal (Kirthar) – are situated on right bank of the river, and four – Khairpur Feeder West, Rohri Canal, Khairpur Feeder East and Nara Canal – are at the left bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Panjnad Headworks, Bahawalpur Under Construction in 1930's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Baran Dam *
The extension of Baran Dam in Bannu district which will bring thousands acres of barren land under cultivation in the area and will also serve as a tourist spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

My father told me that chinese were dumbfolded when they saw our irrigation system

They were surpised how much waste we have..

Noone does flood irrigation anymore

Countries produce 50-100x more with water we use
Be it california or china or turkey or african countries

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472989207564017670

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Work in process on Under Construction Jalalpur Canal!..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mirpurkhas of Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Hydro Power Project
Regular work has been started at Parang Ghar Lift Irrigation Canal (Nhar).
Nine thousand acres of land will be irrigated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

ziaulislam said:


> My father told me that chinese were dumbfolded when they saw our irrigation system
> 
> They were surpised how much waste we have..
> 
> Noone does flood irrigation anymore
> 
> Countries produce 50-100x more with water we use
> Be it california or china or turkey or african countries



Not only that, *waste water treatment* is more effective then building dams. Replenishing ground water (pumping water back into the aquifers) should also be a priority; as we get a large flood every 10 years or so, and we are due for one any year now.

Using treated water for irrigation should be more then enough to meet agricultural needs if managed properly and still have enough flesh water from the rivers for drinking water. Also, if our rivers were full, they could be navigable and lower the cost of transportation of goods significantly, as well as opening up more of the country to industrialization, as land within a certain distance of the river, in rural Pakistan would be cheaper then in the big cities.

Waster water treatment plants would not only deal with the water needs of the country but also many health problems. Untreated water carries many diseases and the heavy metals can get into the body when this water is used for irrigation. Our food won’t be considered organic if down the line we try to sell it as organic. We need to get rid of the heavy metals; arsenic now and prepare for higher yields and exporting into the lucrative organic produce market. 

If Pakistan can manage its water better it could irrigate the Sutlej River basin, expanding the amount of arable land from Lahore down to the Indus Delta.

The government needs to give incentives for people to invest in modern root irrigation and penalize those that still do flood irrigation, but in a phased in approach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

FuturePAF said:


> Not only that, *waste water treatment* is more effective then building dams. Replenishing ground water (pumping water back into the aquifers) should also be a priority; as we get a large flood every 10 years or so, and we are due for one any year now.
> 
> Using treated water for irrigation should be more then enough to meet agricultural needs if managed properly and still have enough flesh water from the rivers for drinking water. Also, if our rivers were full, they could be navigable and lower the cost of transportation of goods significantly, as well as opening up more of the country to industrialization, as land within a certain distance of the river, in rural Pakistan would be cheaper then in the big cities.
> 
> Waster water treatment plants would it only deal with the water needs of the country but also many health problems. Untreated water carries many diseases and the heavy metals can get into the body when this water is used for irrigation.
> 
> If Pakistan can manage its water better it could irrigate the Sutlej River basin, expanding the amount of arable land from Lahore down to the Indus Delta.
> 
> The government needs to give incentives for people to invest in modern root irrigation and penalize those that still do flood irrigation, but in a phased in approach


Dumbfolded..they were like WTF is going on here

E.g california uses 40MAF of water to produce almost 10x what we do(half of this is desalinated water

Our water availibity is around 140MAF(110-160)

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

ziaulislam said:


> Dumbfolded..they were like WTF is going on here
> 
> E.g california uses 40MAF of water to produce almost 10x what we do(half of this is desalinated water
> 
> Our water availibity is around 140MAF(110-160)



Besides the dams did they ever make a formal list of recommendations. If we can outline what can be done, and get to excess water, we could jot only use it grow our arable land, but use it to turn the Thar coal into fuel or other useful products. Clean water could help in a lot of industrial processes.

The decades mismanagement is our nation’s collective shame for all the world to see. Hopefully we can finally make a big difference by investing in where we need to catch up with the world.


----------



## ziaulislam

FuturePAF said:


> Besides the dams did they ever make a formal list of recommendations. If we can outline what can be done, and get to excess water, we could jot only use it grow our arable land, but use it to turn the Thar coal into fuel or other useful products. Clean water could help in a lot of industrial processes.
> 
> The decades mismanagement is our nation’s collective shame for all the world to see. Hopefully we can finally make a big difference by investing in where we need to catch up with the world.


Abiana or water tax has remained unchanged for 4 decades 
Biggest problem of pakistan and failure of this govt is lack of taxtion

We saw how hotels in muree charged 50,000 a night without paying a penny in taxes

This wouldnt have happened if these were properly registered business..which govt fail to do due to elite pressure and establishment pressure
Drip irrrigation, Especially for new projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

ziaulislam said:


> Abiana or water tax has remained unchanged for 4 decades
> Biggest problem of pakistan and failure of this govt is lack of taxtion
> 
> We saw how hotels in muree charged 50,000 a night without paying a penny in taxes
> 
> This wouldnt have happened if these were properly registered business..which govt fail to do due to elite pressure and establishment pressure
> Drip irrrigation, Especially for new projects



your right, taxation and proper registration are key to changing the dynamic. Vested interests won’t give up their niche unless they are challenged.

Farming in SEZs maybe the best way to expose the inefficiency of the current methods. The government will be able to justify taxation policies with the comparative data.


----------



## hydrabadi_arab

ziaulislam said:


> Dumbfolded..they were like WTF is going on here
> 
> E.g california uses 40MAF of water to produce almost 10x what we do(half of this is desalinated water
> 
> Our water availibity is around 140MAF(110-160)



No shit, developed world is far ahead in agriculture as well. It means we have huge potential in future if we shift our focus.

Right now we have yet to take advantage of full potential of flood irrigation method. See Thal canal, KP right bank canal, kachi canal etc Millions of acres will be irrigated once these canal are completed. That may take many years. Maybe next decade is when Pakistan finally start to invest in water saving methods to irrigate more land.


----------



## Enigma SIG

World is turning barren lands into crop producing lands using tech but leave it to the world's laziest population to ruin an Agricultural heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SaadH

ziaulislam said:


> My father told me that chinese were dumbfolded when they saw our irrigation system
> 
> They were surpised how much waste we have..
> 
> Noone does flood irrigation anymore
> 
> Countries produce 50-100x more with water we use
> Be it california or china or turkey or african countries


Pakistan is in the top 5 countries that waste the most water. We need to dig up a major canal through Balochistan and irrigate that land and bring it under cultivation. 

Most of all we need to create reservoirs. I lived in Northern California most of my life, and in the mountains they've create countless little and big reservoir to store water.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Tarani Mori near Fazal Stop in Dist Tando Allahyar of Sindh..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD *- *Mohmand Dam would irrigate 18,237 acres more land besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land after completion. *

The Mohmand Dam would be the fifth highest concrete-face-rock-fill dam in the world, which would be completed by 2025 with an estimated cost of Rs 309.56 billion.

According to an official of Water and Power Development Authority, Mohmand Dam powerhouse will generate 800MW hydroelectricity. In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. He said dam would provide 2.86 billion units of electricity to the national grid and the annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs51.6 billion.

The dam is being constructed on River Swat about five kilometers upstream of Munda Headworks in Mohmand district and is considered a vital contribution towards the water, food and energy security of Pakistan. On completion, the dam will store about 1.2 million acre feet (MAF) of water and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera. Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 18,237 acres of new land will also be irrigated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view with banana fields around Zahoor Shakh minor , Sindh..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rural irrigation system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

SaadH said:


> Pakistan is in the top 5 countries that waste the most water. We need to dig up a major canal through Balochistan and irrigate that land and bring it under cultivation.
> 
> Most of all we need to create reservoirs. I lived in Northern California most of my life, and in the mountains they've create countless little and big reservoir to store water.


Check out the “Pakistan flood control system” which was presented to WAPDA more then 10 years ago but didn’t gain much traction. A major canal is shown (which could even be navigable; and could lower transportation costs for goods) and it has provisions for reservoirs

The only things I think this report needs is a provision for groundwater/aquifer replenishment infrastructure, as well as water treatment plants in all major cities, and to extend the Grand Indus canal from the Indus all the way to Lahore to make water and food transfer more resilient.

BTW, I’m not the author of this presentation, but I am an ardent supporter since I first saw it. Also, if we can reach the point where we are water secure, we can use water to supply a chip manufacturing plant or turn coal into diesel or do hydraulic fracking of our shale reserves or turn more marginal land into arable land.

To your point about Northern California, see the part about the Makran canal, modeled after the California canal system.

Hopefully with enough electricity and excess water, sone of the water could be pumped up onto the Baluchistan plateau and turn the province more green, which along with its great climate could open up a number of opportunities. 









Pakistan Flood Control System


Flood control and water storage solution for Pakistan.




www.slideshare.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak Nationalist

SaadH said:


> Pakistan is in the top 5 countries that waste the most water. We need to dig up a major canal through Balochistan and irrigate that land and bring it under cultivation.
> 
> Most of all we need to create reservoirs. I lived in Northern California most of my life, and in the mountains they've create countless little and big reservoir to store water.


Katchi canal is being extended. lands as far as Dera Bugti is in the process of being made arable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Wapda is building a project on the Sindh River Dam on the Damir Bhasha Dam which is to be completed in 2028-29. Continuous work is being done day and night at the Damir Bhasha Dam so that this project can be completed as soon as possible and made available for public interest.

The project will have the capacity to store 8.1 million acres of total water to plow 1.23 million acres of additional land which will revolutionize the agriculture sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Baran Dam..

Spillways















....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........













........
*Darawat Dam*

It is concrete gravity dam across Nai Baran River near Village of Jhangri in Jamshoro district of Sindh.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......
Lake Manchar...
Dadu, Sindh
...





.

..
*Lake Manchar*
1. One of the largest natural freshwater lakes of Pakistan. Its tributaries arise from the Kirthar mountain range (Balochistan - Sindh boundary).
2. There are numerous Harrapan era archaeological sites (4,000 BCE).
3. There is a population of Mohana Tribe (The Boat People).

Jamshoro..Sehwan Sharif..Dadu, Sindh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,

Shakardara Dam, Distt. Attock, Punjab...












.,.,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

;'-
Baran Dam












.;,'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab advocates telemetry system to solve water disputes​Amjad Mahmood
March 31, 2022

Punjab has suggested immediate installation of the telemetry system on Indus basin irrigation system as a permanent solution to end water disputes between provinces, while a private water resource management body pleads for a barrage close to the Sindh border to manage complaints of water theft by Punjab.

Punjab Irrigation Minister Mohsin Leghari suggested at a dialogue on inter-province water disputes held here on Wednesday that the permanent solution to put an end to the argument between Punjab and Sindh as well as Sindh and Balochistan on water share was the telemetry system.

The water gauging system, he said, must be installed as early as possible so that the inter-province bickering causing bad blood among the people is curbed and to deal with the water shortage problem.

The minister also called for adopting advanced irrigation methods to increase the water productivity and building new reservoirs, particularly Kalabagh Dam, as it requires the shortest time – six to seven years – for its construction. He argued that India had built 5,202 large dams since 1947, whereas Pakistan had constructed only two as per the Central Water Commission data.

Advocating the need for promoting cultivation of drought-tolerant but more productive value crops, Mr Leghari also supported the three-tier approach for distribution of water among the provinces to meet their irrigation needs.

Sulaimaan Ahmad of Sindh Tas Water Council suggested construction of a barrage at Kot Mithan, Rajanpur district, in Punjab on the Indus river to curb water theft complaints of Sindh province and Punjab’s grievances that Sindh does not allow water availability measurement at Guddu barrage.

He said water from the proposed site could reach Guddu barrage in Sindh within six hours, while it takes six days even during summers from Chashma Barrage in Mianwali district. Sindh complains that water is stolen downstream Chashma through tubewells, he said.

He proposed that even Kachhi canal should be fed from the proposed Kot Mithan barrage so that Balochistan’s complaints against Sindh for not supplying its due share of water from Guddu barrage were also settled.

Punjab University Vice-Chancellor Dr Niaz Ahmad Akhtar, Punjab Planning & Development member Dr M Abid Bodla and others also spoke.

Meanwhile, Mr Leghari chaired a meeting of the Punjab Water Resource Commission which discussed rules for appointment of water undertakers for better management and conservation of subsoil water resources.

The meeting also approved rules and regulations for implementation of the Water Act 2019. It was attended by Agriculture Minister Syed Hussain Jahanian Gardezi, Industries Minister Mian Aslam Iqbal, Chief Secretary Kamran Afzal, Additional Chief Secretary Ali Murtaza, Irrigation Secretary Saif Anjum, Water Resources Regulatory Authority DG Amer Khan, technical member Arif Anwar, Qadeer Baig and officials of relevant departments.

_Published in Dawn, March 31st, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Karez

Gravity-fed underground water supply system. 
The Holes are used to access the water channel for maintenance purposes. Balochistan....












.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Hingol Dam, Baluchistan 


*Location*

On Hingol River at a distance about 19 km on North of Makran Coastal Highway and about 248 km from North-West of Karachi in Lasbela District of Balochistan.

*Salient Features*
*Type of Dam*
Earth & Rockfill
*Height of Dam*
174 ft
*Gross Storage*
1.206 MAF
*Live Storage*
0.658 MAF
*CCA *
65,000 Acres
*Power Generation*
1.37 MW (5.6 GWh)*Execution by*WAPDA


Hindu Community raised objections due to submergence of their Holy Places. Hence, the site of the proposed dam was shifted 16 km upstream of Aghor Site.

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> Punjab advocates telemetry system to solve water disputes​Amjad Mahmood
> March 31, 2022
> 
> Punjab has suggested immediate installation of the telemetry system on Indus basin irrigation system as a permanent solution to end water disputes between provinces, while a private water resource management body pleads for a barrage close to the Sindh border to manage complaints of water theft by Punjab.
> 
> Punjab Irrigation Minister Mohsin Leghari suggested at a dialogue on inter-province water disputes held here on Wednesday that the permanent solution to put an end to the argument between Punjab and Sindh as well as Sindh and Balochistan on water share was the telemetry system.
> 
> The water gauging system, he said, must be installed as early as possible so that the inter-province bickering causing bad blood among the people is curbed and to deal with the water shortage problem.
> 
> The minister also called for adopting advanced irrigation methods to increase the water productivity and building new reservoirs, particularly Kalabagh Dam, as it requires the shortest time – six to seven years – for its construction. He argued that India had built 5,202 large dams since 1947, whereas Pakistan had constructed only two as per the Central Water Commission data.
> 
> Advocating the need for promoting cultivation of drought-tolerant but more productive value crops, Mr Leghari also supported the three-tier approach for distribution of water among the provinces to meet their irrigation needs.
> 
> Sulaimaan Ahmad of Sindh Tas Water Council suggested construction of a barrage at Kot Mithan, Rajanpur district, in Punjab on the Indus river to curb water theft complaints of Sindh province and Punjab’s grievances that Sindh does not allow water availability measurement at Guddu barrage.
> 
> He said water from the proposed site could reach Guddu barrage in Sindh within six hours, while it takes six days even during summers from Chashma Barrage in Mianwali district. Sindh complains that water is stolen downstream Chashma through tubewells, he said.
> 
> He proposed that even Kachhi canal should be fed from the proposed Kot Mithan barrage so that Balochistan’s complaints against Sindh for not supplying its due share of water from Guddu barrage were also settled.
> 
> Punjab University Vice-Chancellor Dr Niaz Ahmad Akhtar, Punjab Planning & Development member Dr M Abid Bodla and others also spoke.
> 
> Meanwhile, Mr Leghari chaired a meeting of the Punjab Water Resource Commission which discussed rules for appointment of water undertakers for better management and conservation of subsoil water resources.
> 
> The meeting also approved rules and regulations for implementation of the Water Act 2019. It was attended by Agriculture Minister Syed Hussain Jahanian Gardezi, Industries Minister Mian Aslam Iqbal, Chief Secretary Kamran Afzal, Additional Chief Secretary Ali Murtaza, Irrigation Secretary Saif Anjum, Water Resources Regulatory Authority DG Amer Khan, technical member Arif Anwar, Qadeer Baig and officials of relevant departments.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, March 31st, 2022_


Instead of the Kalabagh dam, there should be a dam built on the Soan River. The Kalabagh dam as designed would only be able to store 6.1 MAF and would be able to control a flood like was seen in 2010. While the Soan Dam could hold up to 38.4 MAF and not disturb distribution any water from the Indus. It would also have the potential to generate 18000 GWH of electricity.

All of these claims per the Pakistan flood control system.


----------



## ZAMURD

FuturePAF said:


> Instead of the Kalabagh dam, there should be a dam built on the Soan River. The Kalabagh dam as designed would only be able to store 6.1 MAF and would be able to control a flood like was seen in 2010. While the Soan Dam could hold up to 38.4 MAF and not disturb distribution any water from the Indus. It would also have the potential to generate 18000 GWH of electricity.
> 
> All of these claims per the Pakistan flood control system.


Dhadhocha dam alredy under const. on Soan river.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

ZAMURD said:


> Dhadhocha dam alredy under const. on Soan river.


Can you confirm it is on the same location as listed in the following 2011 proposal/presentation to WAPDA, which I posted earlier in the thread? It’s under the name “Pakistan Flood Control System”.


----------



## ZAMURD

FuturePAF said:


> Can you confirm it is on the same location as listed in the following 2011 proposal/presentation to WAPDA, which I posted earlier in the thread? It’s under the name “Pakistan Flood Control System”.


Sorry, don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan needs integrated approach to tackle water shortage, says ADB​Amin Ahmed 
May 3, 2022









The completion of the new Khanki Barrage project has vastly improved water and flood control, connectivity and access to essential social services. — ADB


ISLAMABAD: The Asian Development Bank has suggested to Pakistan that holistic governance across sectors is required to address the growing competition for water and to manage the effects of pollution, wastewater, floods, droughts and land degradation at present and in the future.

Appropriate policies must be put in place to promote integrated management and development, ADB says in a case study on the completion of the new Khanki Barrage project, which it termed as a ‘driver of change’ replacing an old barrage with advanced technology vastly improved water and flood control, connectivity and access to essential social services, ADB says.

The case study, released this week, says projects, such as the New Khanki Barrage that have proven to be successful can serve as models to guide development partners in designing future irrigation projects.

Future irrigation projects will also need to be informed by solutions to water-related problems in several sectors, particularly agriculture. To make infrastructure investments more inclusive, complementary investments in areas, such as education, finance and health will need to be promoted, and are in line with ADB’s multi-sector approach to ensure that interventions systematically address the key multidimensional features of food security..

An irrigation department study had indicated a very high chance that a major flood could damage the Khanki Headworks and breach its embankments, causing significant loss of lives and damage to property, including crops and livestock.

Realising the danger, the Punjab government decided to replace the Khanki Headworks with a new barrage to ensure safe passage of a 100-year-return flood event, sustainable delivery of irrigation water in the command area, and the safety of people and livestock.

Climate change considerations also influenced the decision as the 2020 Global Climate Risk Index ranked Pakistan fifth among the countries most affected by climate change.

ADB provided $270 million loan to Pakistan for the construction of new Khanki Barrage on River Chenab at 275m downstream of the old Khanki Headworks.


_Published in Dawn, May 3rd, 2022









Pakistan needs integrated approach to tackle water shortage, says ADB


Says future irrigation projects will also need to be informed by solutions to water-related problems in several sectors.



www.dawn.com




_


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,,.
*Under Construction Kachhi Canal Extension Phase-1: Work in Progress*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=416542959895583

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,
*LAHORE: Maximum flow in rivers is likely to touch 300,000 cusecs by 20th of May which is already improving day by day with increase in temperature in the country, said sources from Pakistan Meteorological Department (PMD).*

According to the sources from the flood department of PMD, total flow has already improved to 190,000 cusecs at present which was around 100,000 cusecs about a week earlier. They said the temperature is likely to stay above 40 degree Celsius in the coming weeks which would be helpful in improving water flows in rivers.

They said both Mangla and Tarbela dams are touching dead levels over the last two months as the total water flow in rivers has reduced to 88,000 cusecs at present. At that time, the presence of clouds in the Northern areas had slowed down the process of snow melting and a hydrological drought was imminent due to non-availability of water in dams. This situation has also inflicted negative impact on the cotton growing areas in Sindh.

The sources further said no heavy rain is expected on 15th of May when fresh spell of westerly waves would enter the country. They said the upcoming spell of westerly waves would bring clouds but still there is no chance of heavy rain. Accordingly, they said, snowpack would keep melting with rise in temperature until the start of monsoon.

It may be noted that the province of Sindh is facing severe shortage of water and Minister for Climate Change Sherry Rehman has claimed that the Indus River is 60 percent short of water. It is also worth noting that that the snowpack in the upper parts of the country has shrunk by 10,000 square kilometer in terms of covered area this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
The country’s largest reservoir Tarbela dam is likely to touch its dead level next week due to 21pc decline at rim station inflows which will drastically reduce the water supply to provinces.

In a letter to provincial secretaries of Irrigation Departments of all the provinces, Indus River System Authority (IRSA) has informed that the rim station inflows have declined substantially from 206,109 cusecs on May 15, 2022 to 162,082 cusecs which will affect the water share of the provinces.

“I am to state that the perusal of today’s water situation reveals that temperature in the catchments are fluctuating and a substantial decline is recorded at Skardu, which is 21°C against yesterday’s temperature of 27.8 °C,” said the letter written by IRSA Director Khalid Idrees Rana.

Due to inconsistency in temperatures, the rim station inflows have substantially declined by 44,027 cusecs (-21pc) from 206,109 cusecs on May 15, 2022 to 162,082 cusecs May 20, 2022.

It is also very pertinent to mention that the storage component available in Tarbela, Chashma and Mangla is only 0.344 MAF (Last Year 0.995 MAF; 10-Year Avg.. 3.195 MAF), which is not sufficient to augment the dropping river inflows at rim stations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539262177554620417

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Hub Dam balochistan / Sindh*
July 17,2022:

Hub Dam today filled to maximum level of 339.15 feet with water storage of 6,87,000 acre feet; sufficient to release water for Karachi and Balochistan for next three years. 

Safe passage of additional water through spillways is in operation; Water Resources Ministry, WAPDA and Project Management have been closely monitoring the Dam’s operation vis inflows and outflows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh.. Beautiful view of Naseer canal at Tando Allahyar town...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mori .Channel, Hyderabad..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Construction work on multipurpose Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project has been carrying out day and night. Resultantly, the project is moving ahead with a good pace and WAPDA is confident to complete the project during high flow season in 2025 as per the timelines.

It will store about 1.2 million acre feet (MAF) of water, generate 800 megawatt (MW), contribute 2.86 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity annually to the National Grid and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera. 

Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 16,700 acres of new land will also be irrigated because of Mohmand Dam. In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs. 51.6 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

For the first time
Darawat Dam in District Jamshoro, Sindh is filled for the first time due to the heavy rain. 
The dam has storage capacity of 120,000 acres feet water which can help irrigate 10,000 hectares of land






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=772907447361012


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
NASA satellite maps show that the long-running drought is now over in Pakistan, and groundwater has been restored with significant recharge of the underground aquifers. Signs of it are visible everywhere, including in the Thar desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project.*

It will store about 1.2 million acre feet (MAF) of water, generate 800 megawatt (MW), contribute 2.86 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity annually to the National Grid and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera. Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 16,700 acres of new land will also be irrigated because of Mohmand Dam. In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs. 51.6 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,,.,.





The Winder Dam project is located at 125 km from Karachi, 66 km from Uthal, and 25 km from Winder Town in the Lasbela District, Baluchistan. 
It will be immensely beneficial for agriculture & livestock.


----------



## ghazi52

Kachhi Canal Phase 2 and 1 , Dera Bugti , Balochistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1955, Kotri Barrage..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582392698140758016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

This Mosque in Water is one of our wonders. 
It is located near village Amrot Sharif in Shikarpur district, Sindh. When Khirthar Canal was being dugged in 1922, it was to demolish. 
After strong protest by Allama Taj M Amroti, it was left untouched and was upsized by the Britons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Irrigation Projects.......*

The Chief Minister of KPK laid the foundation stone for the construction of Sanam Dam project at Asbanr, Tehsil Adinzai district Dir lower, which would be completed at an estimated cost of Rs. 2 billion. Sanam dam, having a designed discharge capacity of 10 cusecs, would cultivate a command area of 2150 acres. 
The Chief Minister termed these projects of vital importance for the food security of the province, adding that the CRBC project has also been approved. Its completion would cultivate around 4 lakh acres of land. Mahmood Khan stated that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa mostly depends on other provinces in terms of agricultural produce and that’s why the provincial government is working to make this province self-sufficient in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Latambar Dam, District Karak. A project of Small Dams Directorate, Irrigation Department Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Jalozai Dam Nowshera, a project of Small Dams Directorate Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Jaroba Dam Nowshera, a project of Small Dams Directorate Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,.,
Zamir Gul Dam District Kohat. A project of Small Dams Directorate, Irrigation Department Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Under construction Sitti Killi Dam, District Bannu. A project of Small Dams Directorate Irrigation Department Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Under construction Abdul Shakoor Dam, Mohmand. 
A project of Small Dams Directorate Irrigation Department KP for drinking purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Construction work on Bada Dam in Swabi area by the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government is in the final stages. 
Due to this dam, 3000 acres of land will be cultivated and clean drinking water will also be available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Small Dam, Nari Guj, Near Sibi, Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609895100037107715


----------

